# IIT-JEE problems



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2011)

guys shouldnt there be a thread where we can discuss several questions sometimes with each other? we can try to solve each others problems. 

when replying to questions put answers in spolier tags. so that others dont want to see it.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 3, 2011)

Sure.
Include AIEEE too.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 4, 2011)

yes yes sure. all problems of different levels.

some questions i dont know - 
1. alkali metals are paramagnetic but their salts are diamagnetic. explain.
2. why ammonia has higher melting point than phosphine?

answer them fast please. my XI chemistry exam on monday.


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 4, 2011)

alkali metals are paramagnetic
They are paramagnetic because they have one unpaired electron.
Take the case of Sodium, it's atomic number is 11. so its configuration is [Ne] 3s1. Hence one unpaired electron will make it paramagnetic. 
And their compounds are diamagnetic because they have no unpaired electron in their compounds.
And for last question
Dipole moment of Ammonia is greater than that of Phosphine or you can say that as Nitrogen is more electronegative than Phosphorus so Nitrogen-Hydrogen bond is more polar than Phosphorus-Hydrogen bond which increases the forces between two atoms.

Best of Luck for exams, also feel free to ask!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks buddy. Also for 2nd one hydrogen bonding can be considered then i suppose?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 5, 2011)

^^ Both NH3 & PH3 have polar molecules. But N is much more electronegative than P. Hence NH3 has intermolecular hydrogen bonding while PH3 has only dipole-dipole forces.


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Thanks buddy. Also for 2nd one hydrogen bonding can be considered then i suppose?



Yes why not!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks everyone.

BTW what will be the structure of NNO. N'triplebond'N'coordinatebond'O?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 5, 2011)

god..... how i hated all of this....  
best of luck ... all of you'll


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 5, 2011)

^^ Actually, there are two resonating stuctures: One you mentioned while another is N=N=O


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 5, 2011)

ok thanks.

why is there + overlap hybrid orbitals? i mean why + lobes overlap?


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 6, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok thanks.
> 
> why is there + overlap hybrid orbitals? i mean why + lobes overlap?


sorry, but i cant understand your question. Did you mean why is there positive overlap hybrid orbitals or anything else??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 6, 2011)

Like why +ve lobes of hybrid orbitals are large and overlap with other elements' p or s orbitals etc? Why -ve lobes are small?


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 6, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Like why +ve lobes of hybrid orbitals are large and overlap with other elements' p or s orbitals etc? Why -ve lobes are small?



See, you know that lobes represents electron density or probability of finding an electron around nucleus. Lets take example of CH4 it has 4Hydrogen and one Carbon. This Carbon has 2p orbitals which has +ve and -ve lobes. When s-orbital is attached with +ve lobe then the final hybrid orbital lobe becomes large because probability of finding electron there increase and when s orbital combines with -ve lobe then it decreases because probability of finding electron there decreases.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2011)

paper went good.  thank you. now english


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2011)

all r students here? 

study hard.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2011)

Btw solubility of alkaline earth metal carbonates decreases down the group?

And why is KO2 paramagnetic?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 7, 2011)

^^ 1. Size of cations & hydration enthalpy increases down the group, hence solubility decreases.

2. It has one or more unpaired electrons (duh!)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2011)

^^i know it will be beacuse of unpaired electrons!!. but i am asking for electronic config or some explanation to write in exam.


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 7, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> all r students here?
> 
> study hard.


i m not a 12th or 11th student.

@jaskanwar: KO2 contains super oxide ion. Write configuration of super oxide ion according to Molecular orbital Theory and u will get an unpaired electron


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^i know it will be beacuse of unpaired electrons!!. but i am asking for electronic config or some explanation to write in exam.



I thought it was a thread meant for IIT-JEE & other competition exams in which you'll have objective questions.

Anyways, here are some questions from me:



> 1. Chemistry - What is the minimum number of carbon atom an alkane molecule must have in order to show optical activity ?
> 
> A. 5     B. 6    C. 7     D. 8
> 
> ...



Let's see who can crack these IIT-JEE level question on his own. No cheating please. I'll answer them after anyone replies their answers.


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 8, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> I thought it was a thread meant for IIT-JEE & other competition exams in which you'll have objective questions.
> 
> Anyways, here are some questions from me:
> 
> ...



this thread is for asking doubts and not for taking tests or testing abilities of individuals. Just ask ques. If u have any doubt.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 8, 2011)

Well is the ans to physics question - 7m?


----------



## nims11 (Feb 8, 2011)

guyz i need Tips for studying organic Chemistry. i am good at Physics and Mathematics but my Chemistry is poor due to organic Chem and my overall performance gets affected due to it. teachers say that Chemistry is skoring as well as less tym taking.  My friends too score good in Chem. i am really comfortable with basic reaction mechanisms, basics of org chem like isomerism, optical activity,etc. i am also comfortable in hydrocarbons, alkyl halides and alcohols. but as the number of reagents increase, i lose track and am unable to grasp stuffs.

i need to get Computer Science as branch in a very good college so i think its very imperative for me to increase my overall performance in any possible ways.

@paul
answer to the chemistry one -> 7
answer to the maths one -> 0
answer to the physics one ->its coming 7 after assuming that it "pure rolls" on the smooth horizontal surface.
i hope these are right


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ Absolutely Right all three of them.
Where are you taking your coaching BTW ?

@Jaskanwar Singh 
Yes the physics answer is right. The chem & maths were on the tougher side, right ?

@abhijangda
I think such surprise question really help in preparation. Isn't it ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 8, 2011)

Actually buddy these chem and maths if from 12th i dont know as i in 11th. But if 11th i need to study more

but that was phy rotation level of iit?


----------



## nims11 (Feb 9, 2011)

^^ physics rotation question was of IIT's easy level questions as it could have been made quite complex by introducing few conditions.

@paul i take my coaching at FIITJEE. the classes are now over and i am preparing for 12th boards along with my revision for IITJEE.
i think that these surprise questions comes as a challenge and helps us to revisit the past topics which is necessary because the syllabus is vast and its difficult to keep track of the past topics while absorbing the new topics. for eg, i solved a question of rotation after many days.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

@Jaskanwar Singh
IIT does not ask you very difficult questions. From last 3-4 years, the questions have been comparatively easier. You solved the question because you knew the concept. Give the same question to some of your friends & then see what they do. Some may not be able to identify that this question requires energy conservation & some may forget to add the rotational KE term.

More questions from class XI to come.......


@nims11 
My classes at Prerna Classes are also over. Why don't you post some questions from your side here ?


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 9, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ Absolutely Right all three of them.
> Where are you taking your coaching BTW ?
> 
> @Jaskanwar Singh
> ...



i didnt said that these are not helpfull. Presently I m in NIT and also I have qualified JEE. I know the importance of surprise questions. But you should not write that 'lets see who can solve these problems' etc. Because if some one is not able to solve these problems his confidence will go down. Also the questions you have asked are of JEE levels for sure.



nims11 said:


> guyz i need Tips for studying organic Chemistry. i am good at Physics and Mathematics but my Chemistry is poor due to organic Chem and my overall performance gets affected due to it. teachers say that Chemistry is skoring as well as less tym taking.  My friends too score good in Chem. i am really comfortable with basic reaction mechanisms, basics of org chem like isomerism, optical activity,etc. i am also comfortable in hydrocarbons, alkyl halides and alcohols. but as the number of reagents increase, i lose track and am unable to grasp stuffs.
> 
> i need to get Computer Science as branch in a very good college so i think its very imperative for me to increase my overall performance in any possible ways.
> 
> ...



see if you are good at Maths and Physics then do not study for CBSE exams now. Study for exam only in March. I was also good at PCM and mostly at P and M. I prepared for exam in March and got 97 in P and 95 in M. For chem you have to study hard. Because ques. In chem are more theory oriented. So, prepare for chem only. Also at present do Organic only. Those reaction based questions are frequent in JEE. Good luck!!



nims11 said:


> guyz i need Tips for studying organic Chemistry. i am good at Physics and Mathematics but my Chemistry is poor due to organic Chem and my overall performance gets affected due to it. teachers say that Chemistry is skoring as well as less tym taking.  My friends too score good in Chem. i am really comfortable with basic reaction mechanisms, basics of org chem like isomerism, optical activity,etc. i am also comfortable in hydrocarbons, alkyl halides and alcohols. but as the number of reagents increase, i lose track and am unable to grasp stuffs.
> 
> i need to get Computer Science as branch in a very good college so i think its very imperative for me to increase my overall performance in any possible ways.
> 
> ...



see if you are good at Maths and Physics then do not study for CBSE exams now. Study for exam only in March. I was also good at PCM and mostly at P and M. I prepared for exam in March and got 97 in P and 95 in M. For chem you have to study hard. Because ques. In chem are more theory oriented. So, prepare for chem only. Also at present do Organic only. Those reaction based questions are frequent in JEE. Good luck!!


----------



## asingh (Feb 9, 2011)

Really nice thread. Feels good to see a platform like TDF being used so constructively. *J.Singh*, great start up, and hope you all maintain the rigor. Heck brings back old memories -- am  B.Sc. in Physics (Electronics) -- but cannot even attempt these questions now.

Kudos to you all.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

Questions from class XI syllabus:

Chemistry: For the reaction :  CO(g) + H2O(g)  <------> CO2(g) + H2(g) at a given temperature, the equilibrium amount of CO2(g) can be increased by :

A. Adding a suitable catalyst
B. Adding an inert gas
C. Decreasing the volume of the container
D. Increasing the amount of CO(g)
[One or more than one option may be correct]


Physics: Two blocks of masses 3kg & 6kg respectively are placed on a smooth horizontal surface. They are connected by a light spring of spring constant k= 200 N\m. Initially the spring is unstretched.  A velocity of 1 m\s is imparted to the 3kg block & 2 m\s to the 6 kg block in the opposite directions which is also opposite to the side on which the spring is attached on both blocks.

The maximum extension in the spring would be:

A. 30cm B. 25cm C. 20cm D. 15cm [Only one option correct]


Maths: If x,y,z are in H.P. ,then ln(x+z) + ln(x-2y+z), (where "ln" is natural logarithm) is equal to :

A. ln(x-z) B. 2ln(x-z) C. 3ln(x-z) D. 4ln(x-z) [Only one option correct]


----------



## nims11 (Feb 9, 2011)

^^


Spoiler



Chemistry : seems like 'D' is the only correct answer
Physics : 15cm
Maths : ln(x-z)
are these correct?


I will also try post some good questions i come across.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 9, 2011)

ok nims11 and pauldmps. i got that. 

thanks asingh. yes it tends to forget if you are not in touch. so not a problem for you now.  and we all will keep this up and ready with questions. 

i am solving those questions. but please all of you from now on put answers in spoiler tags. it spoils the fun.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 9, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> see if you are good at Maths and Physics then do not study for CBSE exams now. Study for exam only in March. I was also good at PCM and mostly at P and M. I prepared for exam in March and got 97 in P and 95 in M. For chem you have to study hard. Because ques. In chem are more theory oriented. So, prepare for chem only. Also at present do Organic only. Those reaction based questions are frequent in JEE. Good luck!!



Thanx for the suggestions!! i am currently putting my all into organic chem and i have decided to fill in all my gaps and holes in it by 15th.
i am not taking too much worry about boards until 20th. And the CBSE preparations will be along with my JEE preparation. CBSE Chemistry and Physics syllabus is easy and i have 11 days gap for maths which is more than enough. Also my 5th subjct is C.Sc in which i dont have to give much efforts.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok nims11 and pauldmps. i got that.
> 
> thanks asingh. yes it tends to forget if you are not in touch. so not a problem for you now.  and we all will keep this up and ready with questions.
> 
> i am solving those questions. but please all of you from now on put answers in spoiler tags. it spoils the fun.


Sorry. i will take care of that.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 9, 2011)

Spoiler



Chemistry D
solving physics now 
i have to do log still in mathematics.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

Solutions:



Spoiler



Physics: A. 30cm
At max. extension, the velocity of both the blocks are same.

Applying conservation of linear momentum,

(3+6)v = {(6X2) - (3x1)} = 9
=> v = 1 m/s
Let 'x' be the max. extension in the spring:
Applying conservation of Energy, 

(1/2)(3)(1)^2 + (1/2)(6)(2)^2 = (1/2)(200)(x)^2 + (1/2)(9)(1)^2
=> x= 0.3m = 30cm




Maths: B. 2ln(x+z)

 x,y,z are in H.P => 1/x,1/y,1/z are in A.P 
=> 2/y = 1/x + 1/z
=> 2xz = y(x+z)

Now, ln(x+z) + ln(x-2y+z) = ln{ (x+z)^2 - 2y(x+z)}
= ln{(x+z)^2 - 4xz}
= 2ln(x-z)

Chemistry: Option D. only
Since Δn = 0, addition of inert gas does not change the equilibrium.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 9, 2011)

i too got 15m in physx 

ok tell me whats wrong with my method in physx -

consider extension produced be x. then force that pulls back the bodies will be Kx. let retardation of 3kg mass be r and 6kg mass be r'. and let extension produced by 3kg be a and by 6kg be b. then 2ra = 1^2 and 2r'b = 2^2. (v^2 - u^2 = 2as) and final velocity after reaching max extension = 0 and moreover Kx = 3r and Kx = 6r'. x=a+b solve these equations. i got 15m.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 9, 2011)

OH NO....I had interchanged the initial velocities of both the blocks, its now coming to 30m. Reading the question properly is very important.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i too got 15m in physx
> 
> ok tell me whats wrong with my method in physx -
> 
> consider extension produced be x. then force that pulls back the bodies will be Kx. let retardation of 3kg mass be r and 6kg mass be r'. and let extension produced by 3kg be a and by 6kg be b. then 2ra = 1^2 and 2r'b = 2^2. (v^2 - u^2 = 2as) and final velocity after reaching max extension = 0 and moreover Kx = 3r and Kx = 6r'. x=a+b solve these equations. i got 15m.



You cannot use v^2 - u^2 = 2as as retardation is not constant.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> consider extension produced be x. then force that pulls back the bodies will be Kx. let retardation of 3kg mass be r and 6kg mass be r'. and let extension produced by 3kg be a and by 6kg be b. then 2ra = 1^2 and 2r'b = 2^2. (v^2 - u^2 = 2as) and final velocity after reaching max extension = 0 and moreover Kx = 3r and Kx = 6r'. x=a+b solve these equations. i got 15m.



you are ignoring the fact that the retardation is not constant and it varies with x.
Also the the final velocity of the two blocks wont be zero.
At max extension, the velocity of the blocks will be same and equal to the velocity of the center of mass(1 m/s for the given question) of the system. velocity of center of mass remains the same throughout the motion, so calculating it is easy.
in other words, the relative velocity of the center of mass and the two blocks is zero with respect to each other.
using conservation of momentum will also lead to the final velocity of the blocks as the velocity of the center of mass. energy and momentum conservation is more handy in such cases. if you want proceed your way, you will need to do some calculus which is undesirable in objective-questions based exams.

BTW do you guyz know a shortcut(Cutting the spring method) for solving these kinds of questions? its really handy and allows us to observe each block independently and then combine the result. i use it frequently and is really helpful in saving time.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

^^ It is called "reduced mass concept" in which one side of the spring can be fixed while the other side is attached to a single block of resultant mass of the two blocks (not equal to sum of masses) & the velocity of the blocks is replaced by relative velocity between the blocks. The answer comes out to be the same.


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh so many post in such a short time.
Ok solve this now

Q. In triangle ABC, the equation of the perpendicular bisector of AC is 3x-2y+8=0. If A=(1,-1) and B=(3,1), find the equation of BC and the coordinates of the circumcentre??


----------



## nims11 (Feb 9, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ It is called "reduced mass concept" in which one side of the spring can be fixed while the other side is attached to a single block of resultant mass of the two blocks (not equal to sum of masses) & the velocity of the blocks is replaced by relative velocity between the blocks. The answer comes out to be the same.


its not the reduced mass concept i am talking about. it is a different one.
in the "cutting the spring" method, the spring is divided in two parts across the center of mass. the blocks are given the velocities relative to the the center of mass.
if *K* is the spring constant of the original spring, then the *K* of the new spring is = *K**(ratio of the original and new length of the spring).
the centre of mass behaves as a fixed wall and the two blocks can be observed independently. It might be unclear what i said. But i will be happy to explain if you guyz want to know it.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

@abhijangda

Coordinate is my weak point. Is the equation for BC 



Spoiler



4x -5y - 7 =0


 ? Sorry I couldn't find the circumcentre.

@nims11

Got it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 9, 2011)

OH I SEE. Thanks guys. Nims i will love that shortcut. Tell me.

Abhijanga-


Spoiler



Circumcenter (-4/5,14/5)


----------



## nims11 (Feb 9, 2011)

Spoiler



circumcentre - -4/5,14/5
BC - 29y-16x+18


my answers are strange so they might be wrong...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry couldnt find bc eqn.

Nims our centres match.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 9, 2011)

Then perhaps our centers are correct.
Is the equn. for BC is


Spoiler



x+y=4


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 9, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> @abhijangda
> 
> Coordinate is my weak point. Is the equation for BC
> 
> ...



calculus, co-ordinate and algebra are important units for maths. They should be practiced very much and specially calculus.
Also answer to previous question is 
circumcentre 
(-4/5,14/5) 
and 
equation of BC is
x + 4y = 7. This was not a difficult one i would say. Solution can be done in this way. Assume C(x1,y1) then find midpt of AC by midpt formula then this midpt should lie on perpendicular bisector of AC. Also slope of AC multiplied by its perpendicular bisector is -1. Solve these equations to get pt C. I guess finding circumcentre easy.
I will post next question shortly.

Here's another one, 
Q. The extremities of a diagonal of a square are (1,1) and (-2,-1). Find the other vertices and the equation of the other diagonal. 
Solve it.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 10, 2011)

Spoiler



eq of the diagonal - 4y+6x+3=0;
other points - (1/2,-3/2) and (-3/2,3/2)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2011)

Abhijangda -



Spoiler



(-7,39/4)
(6,-39/4)
6x+4y+3=0


----------



## nims11 (Feb 10, 2011)

OK... here's a physics question which i came across yesterday.

A string is wrapped around a cylinder of mass M and radius R. The string is pulled vertically upward to prevent the center of mass from falling as the cylinder unwinds the string.If the length of the string unwound  when the cylinder has reached the angular speed 'w' is (Rw)^2/(Z*g). what is the value of Z?(answer in 0-9).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2011)

Nims-



Spoiler



Z=2


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 10, 2011)

@nims11


Spoiler



z=4


----------



## nims11 (Feb 10, 2011)

@paul right!!
@Jaskanwar


Spoiler



Let the force on the cylinder applied through the string be *T*.
so according to the question, *T=mg*
torque=*Iα*=TR
α=TR/I
given that final angular speed=w
angular distance=(w^2)/2α=(w^2)I/2TR
putting I=(MR^2)/2 and T=mg
angular distance=(w^2)R/4g
thus, distance=angular distance * r=(Rw)^2/(4g)


I think you took I=MR^2 as i didnt specify the cylinder as a "solid cylinder". But if not specified in any question, it is to be taken as a solid one.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2011)

oh another mistake. 

tell me whats wrong with this now - 

S=1/2gt^2 and v=gt. v=wr. s=(Rw)^2/(Z*g). t is same at that instant..


----------



## nims11 (Feb 10, 2011)

from what i can make out, you are applying kinematics on a string which is massless, which is against the rules....

Actually i am confused now after seeing your solution, lets see what paul has to say about it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2011)

that could be a reason then i suppose.  lets wait for paul and abhijangda.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok so this is how I did it:



Spoiler



Since the C.M of the cylinder is at rest, net force acting on the cylinder is zero. 

For vertical equilibrium:

T (upwards due to string) = Mg (downwards)

However since T does not pass through the C.M of the cylinder, there is a net Torque due to T. The net torque due to mg is zero.

Torque  = Iɑ = TR
=> ɑ = TR/I = MgR/I
=> ɑ = 2MgR/MR^2
=> ɑ = 2g/R

Using w = w(initial) + ɑt (t is time)
=> w = 0 + 2gt/R = 2gt/R
=> t = Rw/2g

Using θ = θ(initial) + 1/2ɑt^2
=> θ = 1/2 * 2g/R * (Rw/2g)^2
=> θ =  R*(w)^2/(4*g)

reqd expr. = s = θR
=> (R*w)^2/4g

Hence Z = 4


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2011)

^but whats wrong with my method?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 10, 2011)

As you've given the solution in just one line, I cannot make anything out of it.

You better match my solution with yours & see what you missed 
or
repost you solution with proper explaination.


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2011)

well, the only thing which I know very very well at the moment is Chemistry. Physics was my love but my school teacher has completely brainwashed me in class XII. I'll suggest you all to not get addicted to this forum cuz it really ****s you over like it has been doing to me. Board exams next week and still I come to this forum and waste my time. 

Good for me because no one in my family wants me to become an engineer and same is the case with me. But if you are really serious then please don't waste your time if you are in class XII. This forum is actually a bad place to be in.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 10, 2011)

@ico thanks for the advise and i respect your concerns and understand that, i am not actually addicted yet to this forum yet.
Whenever i feel to take a break from studying, i head over here.
Also, this thread let's me revise other topics while i am personally focusing on a different topic.

@paul BTW which entrance exams are you planning on giving?


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 10, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^but whats wrong with my method?



pls provide ur solution. And paul's solution is right. I also got Z=4 and the solution was same(although i didn't posted it) 

also answer to my question is 
(1/2,-3/2),(-3/2,3/2) equation of other diagnol is 6x+4y+3=0.
Just use parametric form of line and u will the answer.

Here's another one:
Q. A rectangle PQRS has its side PQ parallel to the line y=mx and vertices P,Q and S on the lines y=a,x=b and x=-b respectively. Find the locus of vertex R.
Thats a good ques.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 10, 2011)

@ ico 
I have passed my XII board exams last years, so I'm only preparing for entrances.

You're lucky. My school's teachers were able to brainwash almost every subject out of me. I passed my board exams after a very hard struggle with decent marks. My bad luck that I was admitted to a bad school.

@nims11
I have submitted application forms for IIT-JEE, AIEEE & VITEEE. Will submit for Odhisha-Jee as soon as it is available.

Keeping my fingers crossed for the JEE & AIEEE.

@abhijangda
I dread coordinate geometry & 3-d. Still I'll give the question a try. Can you also post questions from other topics ?


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 11, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> @ ico
> I have passed my XII board exams last years, so I'm only preparing for entrances.
> 
> You're lucky. My school's teachers were able to brainwash almost every subject out of me. I passed my board exams after a very hard struggle with decent marks. My bad luck that I was admitted to a bad school.
> ...



actually i m also preparing for JEE and AIEEE again(as i had disaster in both these papers previous year). So at present I am doing 
co-ordinate geometry. As I m in college at present with maths book so i just select a question at random and post it. But i will post questions from other topics as soon as i reach home.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 11, 2011)

me too concentrating primarily on JEE and AIEEE.
@paul i too have applied for these. i have also applied for BITSAT and am waiting for COMEDK.


> @abhijangda
> I dread coordinate geometry & 3-d. Still I'll give the question a try. Can you also post questions from other topics ?


its quite opposite for me. i love coordinate geometry(and specially 3-d) and i consider it as my strength because questions in JEE on these topics(specially 3-d) are not very difficult.
The teacher's in my school are no different even when my school is considered one of the best here in ranchi. The maths teacher was nice and almost made us solve the whole NCERT in the class during the year. But the Chemistry and Physics teachers were the biggest calamities of my life. Also most teachers in my school are ANTI-FIITJEE (i dont know WHY!) and regard FIITJEE and other coaching institutes as the reason for all current problems with students.

BTW
@abhijangda is the locus of the 'R'


Spoiler



x(m^2 - 1) - my +(m^2)b - ma + b
?
i assigned the coordinates of 'R' as (h,k)
then using all the conditions in the question, i found the coordinates of all the other points in terms of h,k,a,b,m. Then i used "product of slope of perpendicular lines is -1" and then found a relation between h and k.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 11, 2011)

nims11 said:


> me too concentrating primarily on JEE and AIEEE.
> @paul i too have applied for these. i have also applied for BITSAT and am waiting for COMEDK.
> 
> its quite opposite for me. i love coordinate geometry(and specially 3-d) and i consider it as my strength because questions in JEE on these topics(specially 3-d) are not very difficult.
> The teacher's in my school are no different even when my school is considered one of the best here in ranchi. The maths teacher was nice and almost made us solve the whole NCERT in the class during the year. But the Chemistry and Physics teachers were the biggest calamities of my life. Also most teachers in my school are ANTI-FIITJEE (i dont know WHY!) and regard FIITJEE and other coaching institutes as the reason for all current problems with students.



Which school ? 

The same case is in my coaching too.My classmates are good at coordinate & 3d (they all dread calculus). The teachers claim it to be the easiest (&weakest point for JEE). It is only my problem, probably because I can't memorize so many formulas.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 11, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Which school ?
> 
> The same case is in my coaching too.My classmates are good at coordinate & 3d (they all dread calculus). The teachers claim it to be the easiest (&weakest point for JEE). It is only my problem, probably because I can't memorize so many formulas.



Delhi Public School.
I am feel comfortable with  coordinate(2 and 3d) and calculus , but i freak out when i see a problem on complex numbers and binomial theorem.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 11, 2011)

DPS Satellite Township is it ?

I have few of my juniors studying there in class XIIth.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 11, 2011)

^^yup
you know someone?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 11, 2011)

[deleted]


----------



## nims11 (Feb 11, 2011)

@jaskanwar sorry for being late. ok let me warn you that this is a blind method and should only be used in the exams. first develop confidence in it by solving a question first by the traditional method and then verify it with this one.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 11, 2011)

@paul i dont know even one of them!! they must have joined the school in class 11th.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ Yes.

They were in my school upto class X.

P.S - I am removing their names from this open forum.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 11, 2011)

@ nims

Nice method. Yes it is different from reduced mass concept. 

Do you know the reduced mass concept too ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> pls provide ur solution. And paul's solution is right. I also got Z=4 and the solution was same(although i didn't posted it)
> 
> also answer to my question is
> (1/2,-3/2),(-3/2,3/2) equation of other diagnol is 6x+4y+3=0.
> ...




i did like this - 


Spoiler



s=1/2gt^2
s=(rw)^2/(Z*g)
from there found t^2 = 2(rw)^2/zg^2
v=wr
v=gt.
put value of t in above equations. as t will be same at that instant. 
so got z=2




and i got a very complex ans to your question - 


Spoiler



(m^2 + 1)^2 + am(m^2+1) = xm(m^2 - 1) + y(m^4 + 1) 




nims11 thanks buddy. will look at it now.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ On what object are you applying s=1/2gt^2 ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2011)

^consider the topmost particle of string.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ The sting is massless. Isn't it ? How come it is accelerated by "g" ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2011)

sorry i forgot  thanks.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 11, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> @ nims
> 
> Nice method. Yes it is different from reduced mass concept.
> 
> Do you know the reduced mass concept too ?



The physics teacher at FIITJEE taught us but he wasnt open about it completely and asked us not to use it. So its not clear to me and i dont use it. Is it really useful?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2011)

Explain me why is there excess pressure inside a bubble?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ To balance the contraction due to surface tension.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2011)

ok thanks paul. my physics exam on Tuesday and the last


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 11, 2011)

I am an ex-FIITJEEian and really I love all the teachers. They were really good.

Also answer to my question is:

(1 - m^2)x + my = am + b(1 + m^2)


----------



## nims11 (Feb 12, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> Also answer to my question is:
> 
> (1 - m^2)x + my = am + b(1 + m^2)



hmm.. my answer was the same except for a '-' before 'am', looks like a minor mistake...

@all
i have a doubt, why cant sodium ethoxide be formed by reaction between ethanol and aq. NaOH?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 12, 2011)

^^ aq. NaOH is a strong base.  As you might know that strong bases tend to follow elimination pathway. Hence elimination product ethene is formed


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 12, 2011)

Let us do some Qualitative Analysis

Q. A scarlet compound (A) is treated with conc. HNO3 to giva a chocolate brown precipitate (B). The precipitate is filtered and the filtrate is neutralised with NaOH. Addition of KI to the resulting solution gives a yellow precipitate (C). The precipitate (B) on warming with conc. HNO3 in the presence of Mn(NO3)2 produces a pink coloured solution due to the formation of (D). Identify (A), (B), (C) and (D).

And let me know how many of you have done Inorganic Chemisty??


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 12, 2011)

^^ Options please


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> Let us do some Qualitative Analysis
> 
> Q. A scarlet compound (A) is treated with conc. HNO3 to giva a chocolate brown precipitate (B). The precipitate is filtered and the filtrate is neutralised with NaOH. Addition of KI to the resulting solution gives a yellow precipitate (C). The precipitate (B) on warming with conc. HNO3 in the presence of Mn(NO3)2 produces a pink coloured solution due to the formation of (D). Identify (A), (B), (C) and (D).
> 
> And let me know how many of you have done Inorganic Chemisty??



A = Lead tetraoxide
B = Lead dioxide
C = Lead iodide
D = Permanganic acid


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 12, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ Options please



Sorry no options. I will post subjective questions only. no objective question

and ico absolutely right


----------



## nims11 (Feb 13, 2011)

i had my FIITJEE AITS today. Physics was DAMN TOUGH, questions were not suitable for objective type


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 13, 2011)

I too had a practice test today. Same issue. Prerna Classes asks so long answer type questions in physics.


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 14, 2011)

nims11 said:


> i had my FIITJEE AITS today. Physics was DAMN TOUGH, questions were not suitable for objective type



yes I got to know about AITS Full Test yesterday. It was tough. Thats the FIITJEE AITS which is very very tough as compared to JEE. Also you will find their GRAND MASTER PACKAGE and RANKER'S TEST PAPER FILE difficult. 
did u gave FTSE??


----------



## nims11 (Feb 14, 2011)

yeah, but i gave it very casually and screwed up with it. i dont remember the rank but it was in 2K. does anyone know about the level of BMAT(brilliant's test series). some say its better than Fiitjee.

BTW here's a question from AITS,
a car has a 90Kwatt engine. What is the maximum speed that the car can attain if Resistance force on the car due to friction is directly proportional to velocity. i.e, F=k*v where k=100.
Do post the solution too.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay, I solved this:



Spoiler



Is max velocity = 30 m/s ?

This is how I did it:

Power = force x velocity (formula)
Friction = k x velocity (given)

P= Fv => F= P/v
fr = kv

When the car reaches its max. velocity, its accln. is zero => force by the engine = friction

F = fr
=> P/v = kv
=> v^2 = P/k
=> v = square root of (P/k)
=> v = sqrt. (90000/100) = 30 m/s


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

nims is it like this - 



Spoiler



let forward force by car be F. and frction be f.
-> F - f = ma.
max velocity is when acceleration becomes 0. 
-> F = f = kv

P = Fv = kv^2 = 90000W
v^2 = 900
-> v = 30m/s


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

paul our solutions match


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 14, 2011)

Yep! The concept you applied is same too.

I guess if such questions are asked in the JEE, I'll surely qualify. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Now from my side, some questions from yesterday's test:

1. The Oxidation number of 'O' atom in HFO & HClO respectively are:

A. -1,0 B. 0,-2 C. -2,0 D. -2,+1


2. 0.04 g of an alcohol, R-OH was added to CH3MgBr & the gas evolved measured 11.2 ml at STP. What is the molecular mass of R-OH ? [Divide your answer by 10 to get an integer between 0-9]


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

paul - 



Spoiler



Oxidation Number - 
B



2nd - 



Spoiler



8


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 14, 2011)

nims11 said:


> yeah, but i gave it very casually and screwed up with it. i dont remember the rank but it was in 2K. does anyone know about the level of BMAT(brilliant's test series). some say its better than Fiitjee.
> 
> BTW here's a question from AITS,
> a car has a 90Kwatt engine. What is the maximum speed that the car can attain if Resistance force on the car due to friction is directly proportional to velocity. i.e, F=k*v where k=100.
> Do post the solution too.



I have seen some of the BMAT papers their level is slightly lower than that of FIITJEE AITS.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 14, 2011)

@Jaskanwar Singh
Correct. I guess they were easy, isn't it ?


----------



## nims11 (Feb 14, 2011)

@paul and jaskanwar
absolutely right, i cant believe i was trying to solve it using calculus

here's one more from yesterday's test

an equilibrium
P(Cl)5 <=> P(Cl)3 + (Cl)2
is obtained by starting with
1 mole of P(Cl)5 in a 1L vessel. vapour density of eqlb mixture was found to be 250.2
Noe, the eqlb mixture was transferred to a 2L vessel, its new degree of dissociation is x/100. what is the value of 'x' approx. (integer type)

one more,
two vertices of a triangle are (1,3) and (4,7). The orthocentre lies on the line x+y=3. find the locus of the third vertex.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm trying your chemistry question but no success until now.

Only I was able to find a formula relating vapour density to degree of dissociation:

Degree of Dissociation = [(Dt - Do)/(n-1)Do] where 'Dt' is he theoretical VD (Molecular mass/2) & 'Do' is the observed VD (given in your question). 
'n' is the number of molecules of product formed by dissociation of 1 molecule of reactant. In the case of your question, n = 2.

I was not able to find 'Dt' as I cannot find the eq. composition of the mixture. Try yourself.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

I tried maths. Nims -



Spoiler



x^2 + 31x + y^2 - 37y + 70 = 0


----------



## nims11 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry for replying late guyz, i had my farewell today.

for maths,
the solution is


Spoiler



3x^2 + xy - 4y^2 - 2x + 24y - 40 = 0

i am not showing the whole method and just giving the basic idea.
take the point of a -> (x,y)
we can get the parametric form of the orthocentre (O) -> *(a,3-a)*
BO is perpendicular to AC, using the product of slopes, find *a* in terms of x and y.
using the product of slopes of AO and BC (which r perpendicular), an expression will be formed in terms of *x,y,and a*. put the value of *a* and the locus will be obtained.



for the chemistry one, i am too stuck. I am not satisfied with solution given in FIITJEE solution.
isnt this relation supposed to be correct? -
Total moles initially * vapour density initially = Total moles equilibrium * vapour density equilibrium.

BTW, did anyone took a look at the exam special of this month's DIGIT DVD?


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 15, 2011)

nims11 said:


> Sorry for replying late guyz, i had my farewell today.
> 
> for maths,
> the solution is
> ...



math one is easy.
but regarding chem, i would say there is some error in values because I am getting degree of dissociation in first case as negative. 
Also FIITJEE solutions error prone, some of questions contains error. 
This solution is absolutely correct, just try to find Vapour density and total moles at equilibrium and see this equation is correct.
But still using this equation I am getting same negative degree of dissociation??


----------



## nims11 (Feb 16, 2011)

^^ same happened with me. The solution uses the following wrong formula.
initial moles/initial VD=eqlb moles/eqlb VD...


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 16, 2011)

*Some Good Questions for Practice!*

1.In solid state each ammonia molecule has 6 other ammonia molecules as nearest
neighbours. ΔH of sublimation of NH3 molecule at melting point is 30.2 kJ/mole
and in absence of H − bonding the ΔH sublimation is 14.4 kJ/mole. The strength
of H − bond in solid state is
(A) 166.8 kJ/mol (B) 55.6 kJ/mol
(C) 27.8 kJ/mol (D) 13.9 kJ/mol
2.Find out the number of atoms present in 100 g of the element if the element
occurs in bcc structure with edge length of 290 pm, density = 6.8 gcm−3.
(A) 6.023 × 1023 atoms (B) 12.046 × 1023 atoms
(C) 24.09 × 1023 atoms (D) 3.073 × 1023 atoms
3.If 2 moles of ideal gas at 27°C is subjected to expand reversibly ten times of its
initial volume, the change in entropy of expansion of the gas is
(A) 19.59 JK−1 mol−1 (B) 38.29 JK−1 mol−1
(C) 9.79 JK−1 mol−1 (D) 29.38 JK−1 mol−1

BTW, Khanacademy.org is just "WOW!". Superb Videos on Chemistry,Physics and Maths! Sal Khan is doing a wonderful job doing free videos and there are few IIT-JEE Videos too!. Unlike other sources where lectures are monotonic and scripted - this is not the case here!


----------



## nims11 (Feb 16, 2011)

Spoiler



3. B
1. The difference bet. the two 'H' will be the enthalpy of the h-bonds. One mole of ammonia wil hav 3 moles of H-bonds. But the answr is not matching.
2. I found the mass of a unit cell using the density and then divided it by 100. Then multiplying it by 2 shud giv the answer bt this too not matching.

Is there smthin wrong wid my methods?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 17, 2011)

@The Conqueror

Thanks for the link. It is really wonderful.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

Nims dont u think 1 ammonia molecule will have 4 hydrogen bonds. 3 hydrogen with other nitrogens and 1 nitrogen with 1 other hydrogen.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 19, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> @The Conqueror
> 
> Thanks for the link. It is really wonderful.



The one video that I exceptionally liked was the *Introduction to Atom*. He has a unique way to teach without boring the students with fancy words and notations.
He has videos from basic addition to Advanced Calculus and Linear Algebra.
Pretty amazing and that too for free

What I really like is he wants us to understand the intuitive idea rather than just rote/memorize. . I guess no educational bureaucracy no matter how much you spend on it, will generate this outcome.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 19, 2011)

wow thanx for the link. will be downloading the calculus videos..


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 19, 2011)

I must say I'm now a fan of Sal Khan (not Salman Khan). I just hope that he uploads more videos related to our syllabus.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 20, 2011)

downloaded all the videos of 'limits' and 'ionic eqlb.'. wish i knew about this a bit earlier. but now i will try to make the most of it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for link conquerer.

Nims u didnt ans my querry in previous post.

A doubt- (post solution too)

At the moment t=0 the force F=at is applied to a small body of mass m resting on a smooth horizontal plane. a is a constant. The permanent direction of this forms an angle 'd' with the horizontal. Find:
(a) the velocity of the body at the moment of its breaking off the plane;
(b) the distance traversed by the body up to this moment.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 20, 2011)

for the physics doubt.


Spoiler



(horizontal)
a*t*cos(d)=m*(dv/dt)
integrating dv from 0 to 'v' and dt from '0' to 't', we get velocity as a function of time.
mv=a*cos(d)*(t^2)          -----------------(1)

m(dx/dt)=a*cos(d)*(t^2)/2
again integrating ds from 0 to 'x' and dt from 0 to 't', we will get displacement(horizontal) as a function of time.
mx=a*cos(d)*(t^3)/6   ----------------------(2)

when the body breaks off the plane, t=mg/asin(d).
put this value of 't' in (1) and (2) to get the answer



for your previous query, the answer is quite simple but i can find suitable words to explain it. as we are looking at many NH3 molecules, we need to remember that a hydrogen bond is shared between two atoms.all the hydrogen bonds will be between hydrogen and nitrogen so, to calculate the number of H-bonds in given number of moles, we just need to calculate number of hydrogen atoms or number of Nitrogen atoms multiplied by 3.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

OH MAN!!! i did a silly mistake in integration. didnt square the t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but i said that wouldnt there be 4 HBs surrounding the single NH3 molecule. but i got your point of HBs in moles thanks. and thanks for physx correction too.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 23, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> OH MAN!!! i did a silly mistake in integration. didnt square the t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> but i said that wouldnt there be 4 HBs surrounding the single NH3 molecule. but i got your point of HBs in moles thanks. and thanks for* physx* correction too.



Hey jas its not *physx* but* physics*. You are confusing between the two. I think nvidia is getting on in your nerves.

Keep it up buddy. Its a nice thread.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 23, 2011)

vicky thanks. yaar these words i often confuse 

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------

guys no questions these days to share?


----------



## nims11 (Feb 23, 2011)

too busy studying for boards... will post some questions after 7th march(when the big guns, ie physics and chemistry will be over).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 23, 2011)

ok no problem. concentrate on your boards first. i will soon post some.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 23, 2011)

I am also devoting my time in studies right now. 

Best of luck for the exams Nims. Study hard.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 23, 2011)

best of luck to you both


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 23, 2011)

So bad, our examination system still depends on '*Luck*'. 
All the best guys, do well!!


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 24, 2011)

Excuse me, but I'm not giving board exam.I've passed it last year. I'm just studying now for the JEE & other entrance exams.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 24, 2011)

oh then best of luck for JEE


----------



## nims11 (Feb 24, 2011)

thanx all!
@paul any tips for board exams?


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2011)

nims11 said:


> thanx all!
> @paul any tips for board exams?


Go and study.


----------



## rishabh (Feb 24, 2011)

hello friends i am in class 11 currently studying in FIITJEE preparing for iit-jee 2012..
i would request u guys to please post questions on the 11th syllabus


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 25, 2011)

rishabh said:


> hello friends i am in class 11 currently studying in FIITJEE preparing for iit-jee 2012..
> i would request u guys to please post questions on the 11th syllabus



Just study carefully and worry not about what type of questions are going to come. You'd be surprised just how easy it is sometimes to make a question that most students can't solve, but that doesn't mean that you guys don't know the answer. Just stick with it and study hard.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 25, 2011)

rishabh said:


> hello friends i am in class 11 currently studying in FIITJEE preparing for iit-jee 2012..
> i would request u guys to please post questions on the 11th syllabus



study hard. since you are in Fiitjee, take phase tests seriously as they will play an important part in boosting up your confidence. also never leave a phase topic for end. if you leave it for the end, you will be less likely to cover it up.


----------



## rishabh (Feb 25, 2011)

ppl i am in the proper classroom program of FIITJEE so ill have all the FIITJEE material ...GMP , AITS etc.. so i wanted a suggestion from you guys that should i subscribe for the YG FILE and BMAT of BRILLIANT tutorials? ( i don't think their study material is necessary)
( currently i am in 11th.... have my boards in 10 days then ill be in 12th)


----------



## nims11 (Feb 25, 2011)

^^ Fiitjee alone is enough. I too got The study material of BANSAL from a senior and never got any time to solve it. after solving packages i m busy now solving the GMP and RTPF.


----------



## rishabh (Feb 26, 2011)

@nims  are you also a fiitjee student ?


----------



## nims11 (Feb 26, 2011)

^^yup


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 27, 2011)

rishabh said:


> ppl i am in the proper classroom program of FIITJEE so ill have all the FIITJEE material ...GMP , AITS etc.. so i wanted a suggestion from you guys that should i subscribe for the YG FILE and BMAT of BRILLIANT tutorials? ( i don't think their study material is necessary)
> ( currently i am in 11th.... have my boards in 10 days then ill be in 12th)



No need of BMAT and Y.G. FILE, I have solved Y.G. File and although it is good. It will revise almost all of the concepts of PCM. But if you have GMP and FIITJEE AITS, then there's no need. Also do not go for BMAT, already you have your FIITJEE AITS which is hard (even very hard). Take phase test very seriously. Also solve FIITJEE's Archive.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok here u go-

1.nitration of propane with nitric acid vapour at 430c yeilds?
a. 1-nitropropane
b. nitroethane and nitromethane
c. 2-nitropropane
d. mixture of all the above

2.the reaction of ch4 with cl2 practically does not occur at 150c. Addition of which will enable the reaction to occur at this temp?
A. Hydroquinone
b. O2
c. (C2H5)4Pb
d. PbCO3

3.sin78 - sin66 - sin42 + sin6 is?

4.find relation between a b c d if
asec* - ctan* = d
bsec* + dtan* = c


----------



## rishabh (Mar 1, 2011)

okay for the math ones..



Spoiler



sin78 - sin66 - sin42 + sin6
= (sin78 -sin42) + (sin6 -sin66)
= (2cos60*sin18) + (2sin30*cos36)
= sin18 + cos 36
= root(5)-1 / 4   +  root(5) + 1 /4
=  root(5)/2   



the next one


Spoiler



is it a^2 + b^2 = c^2 + d^2 ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 1, 2011)

rishabh spoiler is with [].

Here is your reply - 



Spoiler



first is wrong. you made a mistake there. 
second correct. congrats


----------



## nims11 (Mar 1, 2011)

Spoiler



2. (C2H5)4Pb
3. -1/2


----------



## rishabh (Mar 2, 2011)

oh ****!! rectified my mistake...  i put plus in place of minus.. ! my bad..


----------



## rishabh (Mar 2, 2011)

a nice physics problem.. good for learning purpose,
see the attachment..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

rishabh you identified it.
nims both are correct.

ok i put up options for my first question.

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 AM ----------

rishab in your question it should be 'find the contact force between the cylinder and the *block*' i suppose?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 2, 2011)

It's interesting how the studies for such entrance exams are done.....to be honest, for many questions in physics, for example, there are many ways to approach the problem and the simplest solution may not be the best solution. 

Still, entrance exams have only one answer......and of course, it's all about sum solving whereas science is about so much more than solving sums.

Anyway, best of luck to all of you, you seem to be doing well as far as preparations go!


----------



## rishabh (Mar 2, 2011)

@Jaskanwar   ya ..obviously  its 'block' not 'clock'  .. sorry for the typo..


----------



## nims11 (Mar 4, 2011)

rishabh said:


> a nice physics problem.. good for learning purpose,
> see the attachment..



its a hard one but it refreshed my work energy concepts(if the answer is correct)...


Spoiler



3mgsinθ + 2Fθ - kRθ
???


----------



## rishabh (Mar 4, 2011)

@nims .. you're close 


Spoiler



answer = 3mgsinθ +kRθ^2 -2Fθ



approach... guys have a look at it only after trying once..


Spoiler



work done by forces is change in kinetic energy
=> 1/2mv^2 = Frθ - mgRsinθ - kRθ^2 
get mv^2/R from this
.. now from the FBD N = mgsinθ - mv^2/R


----------



## nims11 (Mar 4, 2011)

oops forgot to put a "^2"!!


----------



## rishabh (Mar 10, 2011)

post your NSTSE ranks..

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------

even your friends' if they wrote..


----------



## nims11 (Mar 10, 2011)

Didnt give nstse, had boards practical the next day.
Btw i gave nso,nco and imo...


----------



## rishabh (Mar 11, 2011)

oh are their results out?
btw i got 361 AIR in NSTSE


----------



## nims11 (Mar 12, 2011)

Its been long tym since their results were out, now waiting for the results of 2nd round of nso and imo... Got rank 153 in nco 2nd rnd....


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 15, 2011)

rishabh said:


> post your NSTSE ranks..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------
> 
> even your friends' if they wrote..



i got AIR 29 in nstse and AIR 34 in nco.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ Congrats !!!!!!!


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 15, 2011)

^^thanks !!!!!!


----------



## nims11 (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ u also gave 2nd round of nso and imo? i think i saw you in the test centre...


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 16, 2011)

^^yah i gave the second round of nso but not imo. it was really bad luck for me not even getting selected in the first round. imo 1st round was too easy and i made 5 silly mistakes. only 2 students who did 3 and 4 mistakes respectively were selected from class 9. (from our school). btw is your board exams over?

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------

hey everyone! the most unlucky guy in the world, "utkarsh" is replying here again. i got AIR 4 in nso.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 16, 2011)

Why unlucky ? You got a great rank. What prize are they awarding you ?


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 16, 2011)

@pauldmps: they'll be giving me rs. 5100. and you asked why unlucky? thats because my father wanted me to take him to delhi for recieving a prize just like i did in class 7 when i got AIR 3 in nco. now they'd not be calling me. i broke my fathers heart. i wasted my whole year. secondly, 1, 2, 3 ranks would be getting 51k, 31k and 21k respectively so am i not unlucky getting 5.1k just because i got rank 4.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 16, 2011)

like i said to you earlier, you still have 3 more years...

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

ok guyz i have a doubt, should i learn those radius ratio values of "solid states"?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 17, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> @pauldmps: they'll be giving me rs. 5100. and you asked why unlucky? thats because my father wanted me to take him to delhi for recieving a prize just like i did in class 7 when i got AIR 3 in nco. now they'd not be calling me. i broke my fathers heart. i wasted my whole year. secondly, 1, 2, 3 ranks would be getting 51k, 31k and 21k respectively so am i not unlucky getting 5.1k just because i got rank 4.



AIR 4 is not a joke. Imagine getting that rank in about 30k students appearing for the exam. My personal best was about AIR 550 in NCO. 

Also the amount of prize has no value. It is the prize which needs to be preserved & cherished. If I were to get a cheque worth 5.1k, I would preserve it instead of encashing it.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 17, 2011)

^^my personal best was AIR 2 in UCO(unified cyber olympiad) which is organised by unifiedcouncil (which organises nstse) in class 7. it is conducted only till 10th std. and was started 2 years ago. i have still not been able to get AIR 1 but probably this year i'll study hard to achieve AIR 1. 

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------




pauldmps said:


> AIR 4 is not a joke. Imagine getting that rank in about 30k students appearing for the exam. My personal best was about AIR 550 in NCO.
> 
> Also the amount of prize has no value. It is the prize which needs to be preserved & cherished. If I were to get a cheque worth 5.1k, I would preserve it instead of encashing it.



huh!  well i have already wasted all my prize money won till now in upgrading my computer. (see my signature). and i'd probably be wasting another 25k i'll be getting from fiitjee for the 9th class session in buying gfx card and few other stuffs. but i'll be preserving the next 75k i'll be getting for the next 3 sessions. ;-D


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 17, 2011)

You don't have to beg your parents for pc upgrade. Now isn't that great ?


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 17, 2011)

^^i have to beg! because they dont like computer and think that i am wasting my money. i am still not sure that they'll let me use those 25k!


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 17, 2011)

That is a common problem with parents. I haven't upgraded my PC since 5yrs. Atleast they've promised me a laptop this year.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 17, 2011)

same here, The monitor of my PC went black many months before and my parents dont want to get it repaired as they think i will pay less attention to studies. now i have to use a very ancient laptop for everything. also i have not been allowed to use a single penny of 15k i received from FIITJEE. i too have been promised a Laptop if i get admission in a collg.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 17, 2011)

For what are you all receiving cash prizes from FIITJEE ?


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 17, 2011)

^^cash scholarships as a reward of FTRE (fiitjee talent reward examination). i got AIR 34 and have been awarded 100% fee waiver (though i had to pay 30k as structural fee for 4 years) and 100k cash scholarship which i'll be getting over 4 years.



pauldmps said:


> That is a common problem with parents. I haven't upgraded my PC since 5yrs.



my last config was 6 years old and i used it to play games!!!!!! and do you know that i havent seen a gfx card in reality till now? i have only seen it in pictures. (in digit)


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 17, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> i havent seen a gfx card in reality till now? i have only seen it in pictures. (in digit)



Same case here. I played games on my onboard graphics.

Fortunately, my mobo has ATI Raedon Xpress 200 series integrated graphics which give better performance than Intel HD ones.So I did enjoy playing games like FEAR  & HL2 at 800x600. 

I'm hoping that things will change soon !


----------



## nims11 (Mar 17, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> ^^cash scholarships as a reward of FTRE (fiitjee talent reward examination). i got AIR 34 and have been awarded 100% fee waiver (though i had to pay 30k as structural fee for 4 years) and 100k cash scholarship which i'll be getting over 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> my last config was 6 years old and i used it to play games!!!!!! and do you know that i havent seen a gfx card in reality till now? i have only seen it in pictures. (in digit)



Dude!! me too!! i thought i was the only one not to see a gfxcrd!!

btw seems FIITJEE is increasing the cash scholarship!! i got 15k + 100% fee waiver(had to pay 20K as admission fee) for AIR 138 and a friend of mine got 40k + 100% for AIR something btween 40-50..., a year later one of my junior got 40k for AIR 170!!


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

Time to get on-topic now. I've JEE next month, so more questions please.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 17, 2011)

This may be useful to you guys

*www.youtube.com/user/khanacademy

It has some solved IIT problems in math....may be useful while revising

all the best guys


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 17, 2011)

@nimesh: actually it also depends on your class. if you are in std. 9th then you'll probably join 4-year course so more scholarship. even if you opt for 2-year in std. 9th then they will half the scholarship. all information is given in fiitjee brochure. but yes they are increasing. sthita got AIR 5 and got 100k. next year i applied for the same course and got 100k for AIR 34!!!!!!


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 17, 2011)

For ico:

1. A ray of light is incident at an angle *i* on the surface of a prism of very small angle *A* & emerges out normally from the opposite face. If the refractive index of the material of the prism is *u*, then the angle of incidence *i* is nearly equal to:

A. A/u 
B. A/2u 
C. uA  
D. uA/2


2. During the preparation of Ethane by Kolbe's electrolysis using inert electrodes, the pH of the electrolyte:

A. Increases progressively as the reaction proceeds
B. Decreases progressively as the reaction proceeds
C. Remains constant throughout the reaction
D. May decrease if the concentration of the electrolyte is not very high


3. If the equation x^4 - 4x^3 + ax^2 + bx +1 has four roots, then find the value of a+b. [Integer Type]


----------



## nims11 (Mar 18, 2011)

Spoiler



1. C
2. D


havin probs in the 3rd one, someone who solves it, please post the solution too...


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll post the solution soon. Meanwhile, the answers are:


Spoiler



1. C
2. A
3. 2


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 18, 2011)

*"The mathematical experience of the student is incomplete if he never had the opportunity to solve a problem invented by himself"- G.POLYA

Source :Chapter 12 Linear Programming NCERT Class XII part 2*

I made a maths question yesterday and solved it sharing it here(Please don't use hit and try to solve it):-

There are five variables a,b,c,d,e which satisfy following condition:-

1)a,b,c are in Arithmetic Progression with e as its dth term
2)a*b*c = e
3)a^3 + b^3 +c^3 = e^2
4)a+b+c =e

Question Easy Level :- Solve for a,b,c,d,e
Same Question Difficult Level :-What is the minimum number of above given conditions to solve this problem?


----------



## nims11 (Mar 19, 2011)

hmm.. 5 equations, 5 variables, can be solved through some hard work, but it seems it can be solved using some identity.

btw have you guyz received the iit-jee admit card yet?? i havent..


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 19, 2011)

nims11 said:


> hmm.. 5 equations, 5 variables, can be solved through some hard work, but it seems it can be solved using some identity.
> 
> btw have you guyz received the iit-jee admit card yet?? i havent..



i got mine 2 days back. Question is easy the first part but second part is what really tickles the mind. Though you will have to solve the first part anyway to reach till 2nd part. 

I found both easy as i was their constructor but want to check out the difficulty of this question by someone else.
*
Answer*



Spoiler



a=1
b=2
c=3
e=6=d


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 19, 2011)

I got my admit card yesterday.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 23, 2011)

still havent received my admit card.. ;(


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't got mine AIEEE card till now. They are neither responding back to emails nor picking up the phone . What shall i do?


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 4, 2011)

Relax, it'll be here soon. They always give it pretty late


----------



## nims11 (Apr 4, 2011)

i also havent received it and there are many of my friends who have not got it, so don't worry


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi When is the last date for receiving the AIEEE hall ticket? Even i have not got it till now


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ It should start coming from about 15th April. I'm waiting too.

@Nims11
You didn't get your JEE Admit card yet ?


----------



## nims11 (Apr 6, 2011)

got it 2 weeks ago!! The center is at the edge of the city!


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 6, 2011)

nims11 said:


> guyz i need Tips for studying organic Chemistry. i am good at Physics and Mathematics but my Chemistry is poor due to organic Chem and my overall performance gets affected due to it. teachers say that Chemistry is skoring as well as less tym taking.  My friends too score good in Chem. i am really comfortable with basic reaction mechanisms, basics of org chem like isomerism, optical activity,etc. i am also comfortable in hydrocarbons, alkyl halides and alcohols. but as the number of reagents increase, i lose track and am unable to grasp stuffs.
> 
> *i need to get Computer Science as branch in a very good college so i think its very imperative for me to increase my overall performance in any possible ways.*
> 
> ...


Well I think by now you have done well with organic chemistry I suppose? If not, head over to Free Homework Help Videos from Brightstorm - Math, Science, Test Prep - Brightstorm , MIT OCW or Khanacademy. 

Organic Chemistry has NO relevance whatsoever with computer science.

Some Questions : 

Could 131g of xenon gas in a vessel of volume 1.0 dm^3 exert a pressure of 20 atm at 25 C if it behaved as a perfect gas? If not, what pressure would it exert?
b)What pressure would it exert if it behaved as a van der Waals gas?

A Problem from Atkins' Phy Chem :
The molar mass of a newly synthesized fluorocarbon was measured in a gas microbalance. This device consists of a glass bulb forming one ned of a beam, the whole surrounded by a closed container. The beam is pivoted, and the balance point is attained by raising the pressure of gas in the container so increasing the buoyancy of the enclosed bulb. In one experiment, the balance point was reached when the fluorocarbon pressure was 327.10 Torr; for the same setting of pivot, a balance was reached when CHF3 (M= 70.014 g mol^-1) was introduced at 423.22 Torr. A repeat of the experiment with a different setting of the pivot required a pressure of 293.22 Torr of the fluorocarbon and 427.22 Torr of the CHF3. What is the molar mass of the fluorocarbon ? Suggest a molecular formula.

*And for those experts in Calculus, Can you solve this ? * Extreme Derivative Word Problem (advanced) | Khan Academy


----------



## nims11 (Apr 6, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Well I think by now you have done well with organic chemistry I suppose? If not, head over to Free Homework Help Videos from Brightstorm - Math, Science, Test Prep - Brightstorm , MIT OCW or Khanacademy.



i am now quite comfortable with organic now(although i hate it, its helping me score significantly more in AITS). MIT OCW was helpful in clearing my mechanics concepts and Khanacademy helped me clear my doubts in ionic eqlb.



The Conqueror said:


> Organic Chemistry has NO relevance whatsoever with computer science.



seriously


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 6, 2011)

AcademicEarth.org is another good website. Now Harvard has also made some of math and comp.sci videos for free - Open learning initiative
Problem Sets are great.
@Nims11: BTW, Which grade are you in?


----------



## nims11 (Apr 6, 2011)

^^grade? u mean class? am in 12th(till my boards results are out )


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 6, 2011)

nims11 said:


> ^^grade? u mean class? am in 12th(till my boards results are out )



Wonderful. I've just moved to Grade 12th. 
Can you give me any tips on how to approach it?
Is it all about hard work in terms of memorization for Chemistry and  hard work and calculations in Physics and Maths?. I have a biology as well which entirely depends on memorization.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 7, 2011)

just study(in your case, more study as you have taken bio). for boards, Maths and physics syllabus is nyc and i actually enjoyed studying them!! In Chemistry, you won't be able to escape memorization. there is some memorization in organic but it is not a big deal. i faced problem in "p-block" as it is a large chapter with loads of reactions to remember. i was so frustrated that i left this chapter.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 7, 2011)

nims11 said:


> just study(in your case, more study as you have taken bio). for boards, Maths and physics syllabus is nyc and i actually enjoyed studying them!! In Chemistry, you won't be able to escape memorization. there is some memorization in organic but it is not a big deal. i faced problem in "p-block" as it is a large chapter with loads of reactions to remember. i was so frustrated that i left this chapter.


Do you mean physical,chemical properties,preparation and uses of those p-Block compounds?


----------



## nims11 (Apr 7, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Do you mean physical,chemical properties,preparation and uses of those p-Block compounds?



yes. although most reactions are self-explanatory, still chances of errors are high if you dont remember them.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 8, 2011)

What about Calculus?


----------



## nims11 (Apr 8, 2011)

^^ my friends used to face problems in integrals but its not that hard if you spend some tym with it!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 8, 2011)

@nims11 : had you joined any coaching class for XIIth? Or did you join one for IIT? I 'm thinking of joining narayana at aurangabad. What are your views on this?


----------



## nims11 (Apr 8, 2011)

^^ only for IIT.
what is "narayana" for?


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 9, 2011)

Best of luck to all for jee 2011!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 9, 2011)

nims11 said:


> ^^ only for IIT.
> what is "narayana" for?



This -> *www.narayanadelhi.com/ for IIT-JEE


----------



## nims11 (Apr 9, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> Best of luck to all for jee 2011!!


thanx mate!
all the best to all for JEE!!


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 10, 2011)

How was the exam guys? 

Mine was not bad.....Paper 2 was very good indeed!


----------



## nims11 (Apr 10, 2011)

paper-2 was good
paper-1 was not.


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2011)

Has anyone uploaded the solutions?


----------



## nims11 (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ yeah, prerana classes and few others have  uploaded the paper-1 solution. but i feel there are few errors


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 10, 2011)

IIT JEE 2011 Topper They are talking about 2010 Topper here right? A Big typo.

Resonance has uploaded solutions for PAPER 1
*entrance.icbse.com/iit-jee/solutions/2011/resonance1.pdf


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 10, 2011)

can any1 post a link of a solution if its available?

and yea paper1 was very bad for me. In fact, Maths was kindda bad in paper 2 also... glad there was very less negatives in paper 2. 



The Conqueror said:


> IIT JEE 2011 Topper They are talking about 2010 Topper here right? A Big typo.
> 
> Resonance has uploaded solutions for PAPER 1
> *entrance.icbse.com/iit-jee/solutions/2011/resonance1.pdf




oops just saw your post. thanks for the link


----------



## nims11 (Apr 10, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> can any1 post a link of a solution if its available?
> 
> and yea paper1 was very bad for me. In fact, Maths was kindda bad in paper 2 also... glad there was very less negatives in paper 2.
> 
> ...



physics and maths rocked in paper 2
chemistry went bad in ppr 2
everything went bad in ppr 1

papr 2 solution- *www.triumphacademy.com/Solutions/Answers_Paper002.pdf


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 10, 2011)

I think it's easier to get admission in US, the entrance exams are not a big deal in US if you have a good score in your board exams. I'm thinking about it because SAT is much much much simpler than JEE and obviously quality of edu. would be better~!


----------



## nims11 (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ not possible for everyone without scholarship


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 10, 2011)

I Agree..Every coin has two sides


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 10, 2011)

math was tricky this time, although not difficult like previous year's exam. 
Chem and Phy were easy. But my chem went bad in both paper. 
but phy and math went good!!


----------



## nims11 (Apr 11, 2011)

i did a lot of silly mistakes! it spoilt my physics in paper 1 and chemistry in paper 2.
physics and maths were easy in the second paper


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 11, 2011)

How much are you getting, guys?


----------



## nims11 (Apr 11, 2011)

considering the varying answers in solutions of different coaching centres, i am expecting 200-215...
looks lyk its tym for concentrating on AIEEE


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 11, 2011)

Any FITTJEE TDF Students? FITTJEE Students must have attempted well ? I think these are just marketing gimmicks and a lot depends on the student.


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 11, 2011)

I am getting 260-270. 
Chemistry was just oh god!! 
But Physics and Maths saved me.



nims11 said:


> i did a lot of silly mistakes! it spoilt my physics in paper 1 and chemistry in paper 2.
> physics and maths were easy in the second paper



Same thing happened with me last year, I did silly mistakes of more than 60 marks. 
This time too, I did and mostly in Chemistry in Paper 1. 
Now, just concentrate on AIEEE.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 11, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Any FITTJEE TDF Students? FITTJEE Students must have attempted well ? I think these are just marketing gimmicks and a lot depends on the student.



i am a FIITJEE student.



abhijangda said:


> I am getting 260-270.
> Chemistry was just oh god!!
> But Physics and Maths saved me.
> 
> ...



still havent received AIEEE admit card!


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 11, 2011)

But I have received my AIEEE admit card it a month ago.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 12, 2011)

most of my friends received it on saturday(9th april). now i have to send a draft with photographs and documents to aieee


----------



## priyu (Apr 26, 2011)

Best of luck for aieee and other exams.I'm a repeater,so wasn't active on the net this year.anyways what do you guys think the jee cutoff will be?


----------



## nims11 (Apr 26, 2011)

priyu said:


> Best of luck for aieee and other exams.I'm a repeater,so wasn't active on the net this year.anyways what do you guys think the jee cutoff will be?



according to FIITJEE, it will be the same as last year(190). resonance says 220 !!!


----------



## priyu (Apr 26, 2011)

I'VE seen the sites as well.Was asking what you guys feel.anyone gave isat?if yes,how was the paper?


----------



## abhijangda (May 1, 2011)

How was your AIEEE paper frnds??


----------



## nims11 (May 1, 2011)

getting 224. messed up in physics, too many negative marks in physics.


----------



## abhijangda (May 1, 2011)

224 is good yaar, u will surely get rank with in 10k easily. I think you will get rank with in 5k easily.


----------



## priyu (May 2, 2011)

Getting around 247.the whole paper postpone thing was awful.


----------



## nims11 (May 2, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> 224 is good yaar, u will surely get rank with in 10k easily. I think you will get rank with in 5k easily.



yeah, according to entrancecorner.com, i should get between 3.9k to 4.4K. lets hope that there is something wrong in their algo because i wanted below 3.5K(to get CS in IIIT-H)



priyu said:


> Getting around 247.the whole paper postpone thing was awful.



thats great!! you should easily get around 2K


----------



## priyu (May 2, 2011)

Thanx.but I wasn't looking to aieee for admission.am hoping for jee to give me a acceptable rank.would like to be an IITian after 3years of study.was the paper conducted in your centre at 9 or 12?and you can take cse in some nit at 3.9 to 4.4k.


----------



## abhijangda (May 2, 2011)

Can you post the link for solutions?? FIITJEE hasnt provided till now.
@priyu in JEE what are your expectations??


----------



## priyu (May 2, 2011)

294 with a margin of 10 marks either side.it's a in between score.not too high,not too low.but again,it presents the question of whether I will have to compromise on branch or campus.coz comp in old iit's mostly close in top 1000.and my rank looks like will not be in top thousand.so waiting for 25th may.


----------



## ico (May 2, 2011)

you gave the JEE second time this year?? why so?


----------



## nims11 (May 2, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> Can you post the link for solutions?? FIITJEE hasnt provided till now.
> @priyu in JEE what are your expectations??



this one is good
*engg.entrancecorner.com/AIEEE/aieee-2011-answerkey/Resonance_Answer_Key_AIEEE.pdf


----------



## priyu (May 2, 2011)

Got a rank of 9225 last year.but as I said,wanted the tag of IITian.of course,there were other factors such as me not getting admission in any decent coll.so gave jee once more with more efforts.yeah my score even now is not up to my expectations,but it'll get me a decent coll.


----------



## nims11 (May 2, 2011)

priyu said:


> 294 with a margin of 10 marks either side.it's a in between score.not too high,not too low.but again,it presents the question of whether I will have to compromise on branch or campus.coz comp in old iit's mostly close in top 1000.and my rank looks like will not be in top thousand.so waiting for 25th may.



i think that you might get in top 1000 with this marks


----------



## priyu (May 2, 2011)

1000 is really being optimistic.it'll be between 1-2k.so let's see.you giving bits seriously,right?


----------



## nims11 (May 2, 2011)

IIT JEE 2011 cutoff | Ankur Mittal
i am giving BITS(mine on 25th this month) seriously. but i think i will be relaxing for 3-4 dayz, get my PC monitor repaired, play with ubuntu 11.04, etc . what about u?


----------



## priyu (May 2, 2011)

My exams are over.not eligible for bits as I don't have 80% pcm.so I'm a free bird now.I asked abt bits coz just wanted so say concentrate on it.you said something abt iiit,but I'd say bits pilani is better.bitsat is a very easy exam and you can score high.I'm experimenting with a brand new HTC desire s.also laptop hunting coz i'll need one in iit.but i can only buy it after the jee admission.sad really.

And nims,pls see the aieee cutoff for 2011 on the same site.the guy is giving predictions for more than 360 marks.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 2, 2011)

priyu said:


> 294 with a margin of 10 marks either side.it's a in between score.not too high,not too low.but again,it presents the question of whether I will have to compromise on branch or campus.coz comp in old iit's mostly close in top 1000.and my rank looks like will not be in top thousand.so waiting for 25th may.



Candidates are shortlisted for Board Exam performance and after that on related field knowledge credentials after JEE Ranks for selection.


----------



## nims11 (May 2, 2011)

priyu said:


> My exams are over.not eligible for bits as I don't have 80% pcm.so I'm a free bird now.I asked abt bits coz just wanted so say concentrate on it.you said something abt iiit,but I'd say bits pilani is better.bitsat is a very easy exam and you can score high.I'm experimenting with a brand new HTC desire s.also laptop hunting coz i'll need one in iit.but i can only buy it after the jee admission.sad really.
> 
> And nims,pls see the aieee cutoff for 2011 on the same site.the guy is giving predictions for more than 360 marks.



yeah, just saw that, . my bad.
i am pretty sure to get 90% in PCM in boards time so i will be giving it seriously. i also have manipal on 19th but that is just for "timepass"



The Conqueror said:


> Candidates are shortlisted for Board Exam performance and after that on related field knowledge credentials after JEE Ranks for selection.



what are you saying, didnt get it?


----------



## priyu (May 2, 2011)

Even I didn't get what he's saying.but as far as I know,boards don't play any role in jee.you give your choices,and send it to them,then they allot you a seat.I mean if a guy has say cse for boards but doesn't get a good rank,he can take civil or mech.


----------



## abhijangda (May 2, 2011)

@priyu you will easily get rank with in 1000.  If you will last year closing and opening ranks then you will see IIT G ranks of closing of CSE were about 1500 and ECE 1800. So don't take so much of tension. Also you are getting good marks in AIEEE and your rank will be under 2k then prefer IIIT Hyd. It's CSE is best in Asia. Better than any IIT.

I m getting 263 marks in AIEEE hope I will get under 1000 or  atleast 2000, to get ECE in DCE or NSIT or NIT WARANGAL


----------



## priyu (May 2, 2011)

Which site gives the best college comparisons for Indian engg colls?


----------



## abhijangda (May 2, 2011)

I didn't said this due to any one site, but that's what many surveys done by global and indian organisations says.


----------



## priyu (May 3, 2011)

I'm not doubting your word.I was asking for the link.


----------



## abhijangda (May 3, 2011)

nims11 said:


> yeah, according to entrancecorner.com, i should get between 3.9k to 4.4K. lets hope that there is something wrong in their algo because i wanted below 3.5K(to get CS in IIIT-H)
> 
> 
> 
> thats great!! you should easily get around 2K



can you post the link of engentrancecorner.com rank predictor, i am not able to find it??


----------



## priyu (May 3, 2011)

Something's wrong with the site.it's not opening.try in the morn.


----------



## nims11 (May 3, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> can you post the link of engentrancecorner.com rank predictor, i am not able to find it??



enggentrancecorner:AIEEE 2011 Cutoff | AIEEE 2011 Cutoff Marks | AIEEE 2011 Cutoff list

also
AIEEE 2011 Rank Predictor Powered by RESONANCE


----------



## KDroid (May 10, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I want your views on this...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/education/140558-iiit-hyderebad-cse-vs-iit-kanpur-cs.html


----------



## abhijangda (May 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, JEE 2011 answers are out released by IITs. And there are 3 questions that are wrong. All three are from Mathematics. Hence, marks to all.


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 15, 2011)

^^please post the link for us...


----------



## abhijangda (May 15, 2011)

here's the link 
Joint Entrance Examination - 2011


----------



## nims11 (May 17, 2011)

hey guyz, which AIEEE rank predictor is good according to you? i have tried 4-5 which gave varying results! btw counseling data for ccb-2010 is out.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey guys..Now I'have just started preparation for JEE.

At present practicing Chemical Kinetics.
Some problems:
The rate constant for a zero order reaction is 2 x 10^-2 mol L^-1 s^-1.
If concentration of reactant after 25 s is 0.5M, the initial concentration must have been
a)0.5 M
b) 1.25M
c) 12.5M
d) 1.0M


I'm not getting this one:
The activation energy for a reaction is 9 kcal/mol. THe increase in rate constant when temperature of  reaction is increased from 298K to 308K is
a)10%
b)100%
c)50%
d)63%



abhijangda said:


> Hey everyone, JEE 2011 answers are out released by IITs. And there are 3 questions that are wrong. All three are from Mathematics. Hence, *marks to all.*



I wonder if it will create any difference for the rankings?


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 1, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> The activation energy for a reaction is 9 kcal/mol. THe increase in rate constant when temperature of  reaction is increased from 298K to 308K is
> a)10%
> b)100%
> c)50%
> d)63%



Use 

Ea = 2.303RT [ (1/T1) - ( 1/T2) ]


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2011)

1. d
2. its coming 63%!



mohityadavx said:


> Use
> 
> Ea = 2.303RT [ (1/T1) - ( 1/T2) ]



isnt that supposed to be
log(K2/K1)=(Ea/(2.303*R))(1/T2 - 1/T1)
?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 1, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Use
> 
> Ea = 2.303RT [ (1/T1) - ( 1/T2) ]



The question is to find the increase in rate constant. I think we have to assume k1 k2 as some discrete variables. Right?



nims11 said:


> 1. d
> 2. its coming 63%!
> 
> 
> ...



Ya that's what I thought. 
BTW 63% is the correct answer  
Should I solve for log k2 - k1 =...



nims11 said:


> yeah, just saw that, . my bad.
> i am pretty sure to get 90% in PCM in boards time so i will be giving it seriously. i also have manipal on 19th but that is just for "timepass"
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry. I was misinformed. All selections and shortlisting is done purely on the basis of AIR. I think now you know this already.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2011)

find K2/K1, it is easier as you have to find K2 and K1 in relative terms. most question which requires the use of this equation deals with relative values of K2 and K1


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ oops sorry darn i have started forgetting chemistry formulas so fast

But my chem was never good 

even in cbse it was just 78 ( Though major contribution goes to wretched organic and then my school for so graciously giving me just 25 in prac)


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> even in cbse it was just 78 ( Though major contribution goes to wretched organic and then my school for so graciously giving me just 25 in prac)



how did you know your practical marks?
i think that my physics teacher gave me bad prac marks(expcted 95, got 89). although the external teacher who took my prac and viva must have given me 30(my prac and viva was flawless and the guy was really impressed), the internal teachers tamper with the marks before sending it to the CBSE. my physics teacher hated me as i was caught many times sleeping in her class.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 1, 2011)

from my marksheet

Thank God i am not going 4 engg!!!


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2011)

are marksheets available from the school? i thought it takes some time.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 4, 2011)

Guys some problems from straight lines, parabola please. I am revising these.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 4, 2011)

the condition for the two tangents, drawn from a point not lying in the y-axis to the parabola y^2=4ax, become normals to the parabola x^2=4by is that
1. b>a
2. ab>4
3. b^2>4 * a^2
4. a^2 > 8 * b^2


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 5, 2011)

nims couldnt get it. 
some hint.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 5, 2011)

Well to study Conic Sections there are some facts to keep in mind.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> nims couldnt get it.
> some hint.


its a very good ques
hint : write the eq of tangent to the first parabola in parametric form. do the same for a normal to the 2nd parabola. let both the eq be same and get a relation(you will get two relations).


----------



## tejjammy (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey anybody who has repeated or going to do so can you give me some tips? My IIT score this year was 197 and i am thinking of what to do. Please suggest


----------



## priyu (Jun 5, 2011)

I've repeated this year.repeat is a good option if and only if you are prepared to put in focussed efforts for the whole year.you can't concentrate on anything else.but repeat only if you want the iit tag badly.coz many repeaters don't make it to iit's.i'll suggest meet some repeaters,both successful and not successful.then make your own decision.in my case,I found the repeat year to be awesome and useful.


----------



## tejjammy (Jun 5, 2011)

Did it improve your rank? Where did you do it from? Did you join any class or from home?


----------



## priyu (Jun 5, 2011)

Yep.it improved my rank from 9225 to 2120.I did it from pune.I joined a class.


----------



## tejjammy (Jun 5, 2011)

ok thank for thanx for the info. One more Q: when is the eligibility criteria of JEE decided? Because my 12th std score is 73% and i dont want to be stuck in between


----------



## priyu (Jun 5, 2011)

They'll announce it in the brochure given with admission form.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 7, 2011)

Nims ans is d?


----------



## nims11 (Jun 8, 2011)

^^yes. sorry for replying late, net wasnt working(it still isnt, am in a cafe)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 9, 2011)

no problem nims.
some more?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 9, 2011)

Subtangent, ordinate and subnormal to y^2 = 4ax at point different from origin are in
a)AP
b)GP
c)HP
d)N/T


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 10, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Subtangent, ordinate and subnormal to y^2 = 4ax at point different from origin are in
> a)AP
> b)GP
> c)HP
> d)N/T



i haven't still done the concept of subtangent, subnormal. some other question?


----------



## RizEon (Jun 23, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Subtangent, ordinate and subnormal to y^2 = 4ax at point different from origin are in
> a)AP
> b)GP
> c)HP
> d)N/T



GP- 2at^2, 2at and 2a... (SN is of constant length for any point)


----------



## KDroid (Dec 4, 2011)

HELP

Prove that infinite number of triangles can be constructed in either of the parabolas y^2 = 4ax and x^2=4by whose sides touch the other parabola.

My maths teacher has announced Rs. 100 reward to anyone who solves this question in our class. If someone @ TDF helps me to do it, I'll give half of that amount to him.  (If my teacher keeps his promise)


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 4, 2011)

^It's a creative problem and you cannot solve it by a single known method. This is the basic problem of science education in India.

Anyway, this is basically the proof of the quadrature of the parabola. The proof is actually very easy, the implications and applications are actually tough.

_Think about it a little, you will get the answer._


----------



## KDroid (Dec 5, 2011)

I did not give it a try. Will give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 5, 2011)

I'll give you a hint: Use the fundamental theorem of calculus: Definite integral as limit of a sum. Now what happens when the integral is not limited? It's an infinite series.....

I think this should bring you close enough to the answer.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 5, 2011)

guys help with these -

*i.imgur.com/1Pf8I.png
*i.imgur.com/TBUPj.png
*i.imgur.com/Att7l.png

the last one i found by using the answers though!


----------



## Windows (Dec 6, 2011)

Answer for the last question is (c).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 15, 2011)

yes you are right. 

how to do others?? anyone?


----------



## KDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

A circle and a rectangular hyperbola meet in four points A, B, C and D. If the line AB passes through the centre of the hyperbola, then CD passes through

(a) Centre of The Hyperbola
(b) Centre of The Circle
(c) Mid-Point of the centres of the Circle and Hyperbola
(d) None of These


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

Just found this thread. Will be giving Jee in 2013. Will be a regular visitor now 

@kunal is the answer A ?


----------



## KDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

No.. Answer is B. I don't know the Method. I used a Graphing Calculator to verify the Answer.

*www.desmos.com/calculator/2c30153d73 (AB is 5y+4x=0. CD is passing through centre of the Circle)

Another one...

The tangent drawn from (h,k) to an ellipse x^2/a^2 +y^2/b^2 = 1 touches the circle x^2 + y^2 = c^2, then the locus of (h,k) is


(a) Ellipse
(b) Circle
(c) Parabola
(d) None of These


----------



## pramudit (Jan 2, 2012)

ans is parabola....?


----------



## KDroid (Jan 2, 2012)

No.. Answer is not parabola... The answer key states that it is Ellipse.. But I don't think so.. I think it should be straight line...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 29, 2012)

guys any link to zener diode characteristic apparatus assembled? i confused with few connections.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys any link to zener diode characteristic apparatus assembled? i confused with few connections.



What kind of question it was/is? Also, have you solved this one?
*i.imgur.com/1Pf8I.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 30, 2012)

hjpotter92 said:


> What kind of question it was/is?



connecting wires on this, in lab -

*sterlingco.com/admin/RealImage/5710677.jpg



hjpotter92 said:


> Also, have you solved this one?
> *i.imgur.com/1Pf8I.png



i think (a)


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jan 31, 2012)

The nearest configuration I could find was this: 

*www.analog.com/library/analogDialogue/archives/35-02/avoiding/Fig4.gif

As for those questions, I am too lazy to solve them now... Seriously, we get too lazy in colleges. 

OK. Tried that problem. The answer *IS* (a). 

Here's a li'l bit of how:
assembling terms:
*i.imgur.com/CuwCw.png

Now, take e^{y} = t, dy/dx = {1/t} {dt/dx}

Hence;
*i.imgur.com/pLV12.png
Solving from here is using Integrating factor and stuff.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks hjpotter92. 

a doubt -
suppose there is a rough table surface. on it i placed a block, and on top of that block, placed another smaller block. everything is rough. 
now suppose i pushed the base block but it didn't move because of static friction. will only the table oppose the base block or the above placed block too?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

The force is applied on the base block hence it will have tendency to move. But it doesnt as friction opposes it. Hence friction works only on base block.

If the base block would have moved then there would have been relative motion on blocks. And friction opposes relative motion. Hence only in this case friction acts on both block. When there is relative motion the friction will speed up the top block and slows down base block.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 1, 2012)

thetechfreak, when the base block moves, friction acts on base block in backward direction and for upper block in forward direction.
So why doesnt this friction come into play when base block ' tries' to move?


----------



## nims11 (Feb 1, 2012)

^^ because then it doesn't move. the base block is trying is to move with respect to the ground. The upper blocks are there as they are and donot intend any relative motion unless the base blocks starts to move with respect to ground and thus 'tries' to move wrt the upper block


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thetechfreak, when the base block moves, friction acts on base block in backward direction and for upper block in forward direction.
> So why doesnt this friction come into play when base block ' tries' to move?


There will be friction ONLY WHEN base block moves. There won't be any friction no matter how hard it tries to move. There has to be relative motion


----------



## hjpotter92 (Feb 2, 2012)

(some kind of static/tensile/dynamic etc...)Friction = (mu)*(Normal Reaction)

The normal reaction is because of combined weight of all blocks.

So, it's like saying that "actually, only the table is preventing base to move" but in reality, "the blocks/boxes above base are also contributing."


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks nims, thetechfreak, hjpotter.



thetechfreak said:


> There will be friction ONLY WHEN base block moves. There won't be any friction no matter how hard it tries to move. _*There has to be relative motion*_



friction opposes both relative and impending motion 
relative motion - kinetic friction
impending motion - static friction



hjpotter92 said:


> (some kind of static/tensile/dynamic etc...)Friction = (mu)*(Normal Reaction)
> 
> The normal reaction is because of combined weight of all blocks.
> 
> So, it's like saying that "actually, only the table is preventing base to move" but in reality, "the blocks/boxes above base are also contributing."



but then if we would have taken friction between blocks, it would have been mu times N due to upper block.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2012)

I mean friction will act only when there is relative motion. Was saying about that case when there is RM.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Feb 3, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks nims, thetechfreak, hjpotter.
> 
> but then if we would have taken friction between blocks, it would have been mu times N due to upper block.


Nope, there are cases. First we take all the boxes as one body, and table as another. Next, we calculate internal forces between two boxes repeatedly till we reach the top two (or bottom two) boxes.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 8, 2012)

^ok. 

question - The potential energy function along the positive x axis is given by U(x) = -ax + b/x. a and b are constants. If it is known that the system has only one stable equilibrium configuration, the possible values of a and b are?


----------



## hjpotter92 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^ok.
> 
> question - The potential energy function along the positive x axis is given by U(x) = -ax + b/x. a and b are constants. If it is known that the system has only one stable equilibrium configuration, the possible values of a and b are?


Are you sure it is (*-ax*)?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 9, 2012)

^yes.


----------



## pramudit (Feb 9, 2012)

a=b....?
"just a tukka"...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 9, 2012)

^no


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 11, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^ok.
> 
> question - The potential energy function along the positive x axis is given by U(x) = -ax + b/x. a and b are constants. If it is known that the system has only one stable equilibrium configuration, the possible values of a and b are?



I think the context needs to be defined because the same question can be applied to statistical mechanics, classical mechanics, energy transfer and thermodynamics.

Which context is this? 

If I had to garner a guess I'd be looking at the graph of this function and seeing local maxima and minima. Am I thinking along the right lines? Basically in the graph of the derivative we are looking for constancy and this is only achieved if b=0 or if b is variable, which it is not. As for a, I'm not exactly sure, the derivative returns a constant anyway and so a should be any value?

(Far removed from JEE days but it's always good to know a little physics  )


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2012)

^this is from chapter work, power energy 
and yes it uses maxima, minima concept.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 12, 2012)

^^ the closest i came is b>0 and a<0.

what is the answer?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2012)

^yeah nims, its like that only. but they have even given values, a = -1 and b = 2. i am not able to understand how these came. 

BTW do you have class 11 NCERT part 2?


----------



## nims11 (Feb 12, 2012)

yes, but at home.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2012)

i had a doubt in bernoulli equation (fluid mechanics), you revised it?


----------



## nims11 (Feb 12, 2012)

nope, but i remember it, what is the doubt?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2012)

^in efflux question, why we take pressure at hole to be atmospheric pressure? 
when we proved bernoulli equation, we used pressure due to liquid for work done at right side of tube, and thus work done was = *-* liquid pressure x deltaV.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 21, 2012)

BUMP!!


----------



## nims11 (Feb 21, 2012)

^sry, was busy with my mid-sems , will take a look at NCERT today.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 21, 2012)

oh, no problem


----------



## Assassini (Mar 7, 2012)

It is because the hole is exposed to atmosphere.
IMO,Ncert has made a mess of bernoulli's eq.I did it from halliday resnick walker.Much better proof


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 7, 2012)

guys best of luck for tomorrow XD


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 7, 2012)

Jaskanwar, you in 12th ? Good me too, but i didn't prepare for any competitions. Will probably do BTECH CSE from LPU or Daviet


----------



## nims11 (Apr 7, 2012)

All the best to everyone giving IIT-JEE tomorrow


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys best of luck for tomorrow XD


Best of luck Jas 
I will be appearing next time this year 


desiJATT said:


> Jaskanwar, you in 12th ? Good me too, but i didn't prepare for any competitions. Will probably do BTECH CSE from LPU or Daviet


You could take a crash course of AIEEE


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 7, 2012)

me tooo will try next yr best of luk jas and all appearing tomorrow...


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 7, 2012)

All the Best for Tomorrow!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 8, 2012)

ATB people


----------



## KDroid (Apr 8, 2012)

I heard that the 1st part was very easy while second was very though...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 8, 2012)

^both were ok imo. 
did my best, lets see what happens.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 8, 2012)

@jas can u upload the paper or give me any link to paper


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 9, 2012)

How Much Marks Are You Getting....

For Me I Am Getting Only 187 but one of my Friend Is Getting 277 

What About You Guys !!


----------



## pramudit (Apr 9, 2012)

check the question paper at resonance website....


----------



## hjpotter92 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> How Much Marks Are You Getting....
> 
> For Me I Am Getting Only 187 but one of my Friend Is Getting 277
> 
> What About You Guys !!


Don't count your chickens before they are hatched.

You never ever get what you're actually expecting.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 10, 2012)

Lets See !!!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 10, 2012)

m a wbhs stud..

which books are good i mean which has more of understanding...

^^ got >80 % ???? great..


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 11, 2012)

Did anybody else have this problem? There was a question in Phy paper 2 in which had shaded region. Unfortunately in my paper there was no shading and only a circle with diameter  Can anybody suggest what to do? i left that question due to this


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 12, 2012)

Same with me and I thought the right side shady ...


----------



## kuki_295 (Apr 12, 2012)

Same with me, my sister's paper had a faint color difference but mine was not shaded at all.
Teacher at allen told i was the first case here and that we should write a letter to IIT. I don't know the format or content. 3-4 marks can increase ranks by few hundreds as far as i know.

more letters =  more chances of getting marks. i think most of people won't even report it (might think it wastage of time) on the other hand who have hope of getting selected, they will try to get them to accept the error.


----------



## rishabh (Apr 16, 2012)

guys how much are you all expecting?
i'm getting 248 acc. resonance key...made a hell lot of silly mistakes and forgot to mark 2 chem answers!! aargh..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

@kuki_295 yup. Report it. they probably will increase marks if they find case genuine.

@rishabh I think you are going to be selected!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ wow man....
248 is sure selected..

see this : IITJEE Solutions 2012 | IITJEE 2012 Solutions | IITJEE Answer Key 2012 | IITJEE 2012 Answer Key | IITJEE 2012 Rank Predictor | IITJEE 2012 Cut off | IITJEE 2012

congrats bro..

kaun si books se padhte they ?
please suggest whenever you guys are free (i think may 29 is the last - bitsat)


----------



## force (Apr 17, 2012)

me getting 228 
Time to buckle up for AIEEE.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ 228 is great buddy...
dont get depressed..
its great..
and most important : bhul ke bhi attempted exams ke baare mein mat sochna..
just forget all about it.. and gear up for the aieee..
BEST LUCk for AIEEE


----------



## RizEon (Apr 21, 2012)

Do report the issue, the question will get normalized. U shudnt pay for watz not your mistake. We raised a lot of errors last year when we took it. Generally the coaching people raise such issues if found.

@rishabh reso key is quite accurate, expect ur marks to go up by 8-10 marks.. congrats man


----------



## tejjammy (May 18, 2012)

How much rank are you all getting? I'm getting 4644


----------



## nims11 (May 18, 2012)

congrats tejjammy


----------



## thetechfreak (May 18, 2012)

tejjammy said:


> How much rank are you all getting? I'm getting 4644



Congo man.  
amazing 


others post your results too


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 18, 2012)

tejjammy said:


> How much rank are you all getting? I'm getting 4644



congo bro!!


----------



## KDroid (May 18, 2012)

Congrats Tejjammy!


----------



## tejjammy (May 18, 2012)

Thanx everybody. Everybody else seem to be celebrating.


----------



## iittopper (May 18, 2012)

Man, arpit aggarwal top the iitjee  , he was in my batch . I know he would come in top 10 ...but never though he would topp it



tejjammy said:


> Thanx everybody. Everybody else seem to be celebrating.



COngo man ! you are a lucky guy !! 

best wishes , cheers


----------



## tejjammy (May 18, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Man, arpit aggarwal top the iitjee  , he was in my batch . I know he would come in top 10 ...but never though he would topp it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that lucky. This was my second attempt. Last year I didn't do well in any exam.


----------



## pramudit (May 18, 2012)

i got rank 18196.... anybody behind me...?


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 18, 2012)

pramudit said:


> i got rank 18196.... anybody behind me...?



Better luck next time bro..



iittopper said:


> Man, arpit aggarwal top the iitjee  , he was in my batch . I know he would come in top 10 ...but never thoughgt he would top



whats ur rank dude. ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 18, 2012)

i didn't get selected.


----------



## iittopper (May 18, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> whats ur rank dude. ...



1825 .



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i didn't get selected.



No problem man !! just score good marks in aieee



tejjammy said:


> Not that lucky. This was my second attempt. Last year I didn't do well in any exam.



What was your rank/marks in last year jee .


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 18, 2012)

@iittopper i guess u have the best rank in this forum...


----------



## nims11 (May 18, 2012)

he is iittopper after all


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

iittopper said:


> *1825 .*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa !!
Thats awesome 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i didn't get selected.


Try Playing without a Sniper Next Time.


----------



## iittopper (May 18, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> @iittopper i guess u have the best rank in this forum...



Thanks man but i am feeling more proud that my friend topped it . Will go and visit his house /



nims11 said:


> he is iittopper after all



Dude dont fall for my name , i am a dropout student   . just selected "iittopper" as a username because it was unique and each time i went to register somewhere with my own name , it always says "this username already existed , try other name "


----------



## tejjammy (May 18, 2012)

@iittopper not selected last year. Score 184/480. 
So where are you planning to take? IITB?


----------



## TechnoFan (May 20, 2012)

tejjammy said:


> How much rank are you all getting? I'm getting 4644





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i didn't get selected.





iittopper said:


> 1825.


Congrats guys. I'll be giving IIT next year. BTW, which books you guys used for solving sums/your preparation?


----------



## papul1993 (May 20, 2012)

Didn't give the exam this year. Will be doing 1 year coaching. Let's see what happens. 

Otherwise B.Sc it is.


----------



## iittopper (May 20, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> Congrats guys. I'll be giving IIT next year. BTW, which books you guys used for solving sums/your preparation?



maths - m.l khanna



tejjammy said:


> @iittopper not selected last year. Score 184/480.
> So where are you planning to take? IITB?



not decided yet . Giving more exams . Man , you really improved much this year.


----------



## nims11 (May 20, 2012)

tejjammy said:


> @iittopper not selected last year. Score 184/480.
> So where are you planning to take? IITB?



i think i too should have atleast tried this time 
had scored 224 last time atleast could have improved and qualified this time.


----------



## TechnoFan (May 20, 2012)

iittopper said:


> maths - m.l khanna


Heck, it's a very fat book. You solved "every" sum?

And for Chemistry and Physics?


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 20, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> Heck, it's a very fat book. You solved "every" sum?
> 
> And for Chemistry and Physics?


i m studing Rd sharma for maths and SL Arora for physics.Are they gud?


----------



## Sujeet (May 20, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> i m studing Rd sharma for maths and SL Arora for physics.Are they gud?



Heck No.
For CBSE Rd is ok.

For IIT try ML Khanna.
Physics HC Verma.

Chemistry..dont remember but i think there used to be OP Tandan for that.
Sorry if the name is wrong.

Too long since the school days are gone.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2012)

Maths: S.L. Loni (Trigo) , Prilepko (Alzebra, PnC,etc), M.L Khanna is good but if you can handle that. Almost all AIEEE questions can be found in that.

Chemistry: O.P. Tandon (Physical), J.D. Lee (IOC), Paula Bruce + An Indian write book I have, but forgot his name. Best ever OC book. (OC)

Physics: Resnick & Halliday (best ever physics book for understanding concepts from scratch), D.C. Pandey (for experts). But problems in JEE now are not of enough standards to match D.C. Pandey or I.L. Erodov.


----------



## tejjammy (May 20, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> Congrats guys. I'll be giving IIT next year. BTW, which books you guys used for solving sums/your preparation?



Dude, first and foremost do all the NCERT. I MEAN everything. Also solve all the problems of last 33-34 years of JEE. All problems should be at your fingertips.Then think of doing other books. JEE is getting simpler year by year so don't waste time on solving fancy books. 

But since you are asking: 
*Physics*: HCV, solve DC Pandey for topics you feel tough, consult halliday resnick krane.

*Chemistry*: Physical: Practice as much as possible. P Bahadur is more than enough
Organic: NCERT. If possible get hold of Brilliant Tutorials notes. Reference book: Solomon & Fryle
Inorganic: Again NCERT should suffice. If you feel that that's not sufficient, refer JD Lee

*Maths:*Books by Arihant publications. Most likely author is Amit Agarwal, SL Loney, Hall & Knight If that's less, do RD Sharma.

But let me remind you, proceed to do these once you are thorough with NCERT & previous JEE problems. You can do both side by side if you can manage.
In this way you can crack JEE with rank within 1000. I wish I had followed this since i started preparing and not just for the drop year.

EDIT: I had two posts above me by the time I hit submit. All my views are independant of what has been suggested by posters above me and in no way intend to challange them.



nims11 said:


> i think i too should have atleast tried this time
> had scored 224 last time atleast could have improved and qualified this time.



My friend had scored 220 last year. He got AIR 962. Thats why attempted it once again so that i don't get that feeling later


----------



## iittopper (May 20, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> Heck, it's a very fat book. You solved "every" sum?
> 
> And for Chemistry and Physics?



not every question dude! You have to choose it carefully.  
For physical chemistry solve pbahadur . For organic i use to solve previous year paper and fiitjee study package .
For physics h.c verma and d.c pandey is best . But solve only one of those and not both , 
and lastly never leave ncert quetions .



dashing.sujay said:


> Maths: S.L. Loni (Trigo) , Prilepko (Alzebra, PnC,etc), M.L Khanna is good but if you can handle that. Almost all AIEEE questions can be found in that.
> 
> Chemistry: O.P. Tandon (Physical), J.D. Lee (IOC), Paula Bruce + An Indian write book I have, but forgot his name. Best ever OC book. (OC)
> 
> Physics: Resnick & Halliday (best ever physics book for understanding concepts from scratch), D.C. Pandey (for experts). But problems in JEE now are not of enough standards to match D.C. Pandey or I.L. Erodov.



exactly! Erodov have lots of calculativee questions , where as jee more focus on concept.



pkkumarcool said:


> i m studing Rd sharma for maths and SL Arora for physics.Are they gud?



i think there are two rd sharma books . One for exclusively iitjee and other for regular . Which one do you use?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 21, 2012)

TechnoFan said:


> Heck, it's a very fat book. You solved "every" sum?


There are many other books available which are fatter. Especially if you buy topi


pkkumarcool said:


> i m studing Rd sharma for maths and SL Arora for physics.Are they gud?


They are good for AIEEE. get the JEE 33/34 years question banks if you are serious about a selection in IIT. Rest assured it will give you a proper headache when you try to solve first time


----------



## rishabh (May 21, 2012)

jee rank = 2339


----------



## Sujeet (May 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Maths: S.L. Loni (Trigo) , Prilepko (Alzebra, PnC,etc), M.L Khanna is good but if you can handle that. Almost all AIEEE questions can be found in that.
> 
> Chemistry: O.P. Tandon (Physical), J.D. Lee (IOC), Paula Bruce + An Indian write book I have, but forgot his name. Best ever OC book. (OC)
> 
> Physics: Resnick & Halliday (best ever physics book for understanding concepts from scratch), D.C. Pandey (for experts). But problems in JEE now are not of enough standards to match D.C. Pandey or I*.L. Erodov*.



Beat Erodov .Beat IIT(Physics atleast).


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 22, 2012)

Study only one book guys (and girls, if any), don't juggle between "CBSE ka book" and "IIT ka book".

For Organic Chemistry a really good book I will recommend is B.S Bahl and Arun Bahl from S.Chand. Similar one is available for physical chemistry but it's not so good. J.D. Lee is good for inorganic chemistry, Ira Levine works well for physical chemistry (Note: Physics has good overlap with P-chem so if your physics concept is good, chances are you will not need to learn a lot of P-chem).

Physics and Maths - the recommended books should suffice. You are all good mathematicians anyway since you're training to do problem solving


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 22, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Beat Erodov .Beat IIT (Physics atleast).



You'll kick even M.Sc. students' a$$.



AcceleratorX said:


> Study only one book guys (and girls, if any), don't juggle between "CBSE ka book" and "IIT ka book".



This.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:
			
		

> You'll kick even M.Sc. students' a$$.



Not sure about M.Sc, but yes mastering Erodov means you are better than most B.Sc students.


----------



## TechnoFan (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply. Thanks alot guys! Noted the name of all the books and other tips! Exactly what I needed! Thanks.


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have 107 marks in AIEEE. General. Any chance?


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have 152 ...Still No Chance Looks Like I should Join Coaching Now....!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 14, 2012)

Depends more on your national rank & obviously state rank if you can get into a NIT of your state


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 18, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Maths: S.L. Loni (Trigo) , Prilepko (Alzebra, PnC,etc), M.L Khanna is good but if you can handle that. Almost all AIEEE questions can be found in that.
> 
> Chemistry: O.P. Tandon (Physical), J.D. Lee (IOC), Paula Bruce + An Indian write book I have, but forgot his name. Best ever OC book. (OC)
> 
> Physics: Resnick & Halliday (best ever physics book for understanding concepts from scratch), D.C. Pandey (for experts). But problems in JEE now are not of enough standards to match D.C. Pandey or I.L. Erodov.



I was thinking of buying Resnick and Halliday. I searched for it on flipkart and found 3 books for my standard. first , second, third. I am wondering that what is the difference between the 3 ? Which one to buy ? Please suggest.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> I was thinking of buying Resnick and Halliday. I searched for it on flipkart and found 3 books for my standard. first , second, third. I am wondering that what is the difference between the 3 ? Which one to buy ? Please suggest.



First is 8th edition, 2nd is 6th edition.

Also, Resnick Halliday books come coupled with two writers, Krane & Walker. Former has 2 sets, later 1.

Go for option 1. (Walker, 8th edition).


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ Thanks. What do you mean by 2 sets ? And the one you recommended is by resnick, halliday and walker only, no krane .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2012)

1) with krane

2) with walker

I don't really know the difference b/w both although I have seen both. Personally, I studied walker, have just "lurked" Krane.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 20, 2012)

can someone contact iittoper plz...?? Its kind of urgent


----------



## the_conqueror (Sep 15, 2012)

Which book to buy for preparing maths for iit jee (and aieee) ? I was thinking of getting ml khanna. Someone also suggested me 'tata mcgraw hill' and  'RD Sharma objective ques for iit jee'. Please  give your valuable suggestions .

Which book to buy for preparing maths for iit jee (and aieee) ? I was thinking of getting ml khanna. Someone also suggested me 'tata mcgraw hill' and  'RD Sharma objective ques for iit jee'. Please  give your valuable suggestions .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/education/136575-iit-jee-problems-13.html#post1656416


----------



## the_conqueror (Sep 15, 2012)

^ Why you linked the thread ? Please give a proper answer buddy.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> ^ Why you linked the thread ? Please give a proper answer buddy.



Did you even try to open it?


----------



## the_conqueror (Sep 15, 2012)

Yup. The same page opened again in front of my eyes. Its PITA browsing tdf from mobile so don't ridicule me bro and give a straight forward answer. Don't ask me to read the page because i've already done that and I know that people have suggested ml khanna. But i want to know about other books too.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Yup. The same page opened again in front of my eyes. Its PITA browsing tdf from mobile so don't ridicule me bro and give a straight forward answer. Don't ask me to read the page because i've already done that and I know that people have suggested ml khanna. But i want to know about other books too.



I have also mentioned couple of other books but they're subject specific. I prepared from these books only and some other books which I don't remember due to obvious reasons. I mentioned the ones which I found best, personally, and they're widely recommended too.


----------



## KDroid (Sep 16, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Which book to buy for preparing maths for iit jee (and aieee) ? I was thinking of getting ml khanna. Someone also suggested me 'tata mcgraw hill' and  'RD Sharma objective ques for iit jee'. Please  give your valuable suggestions .
> 
> Which book to buy for preparing maths for iit jee (and aieee) ? I was thinking of getting ml khanna. Someone also suggested me 'tata mcgraw hill' and  'RD Sharma objective ques for iit jee'. Please  give your valuable suggestions .




New Pattern IIT-JEE by SK Goyal for questions. Do some basic objective questions from some other book before attempting questions from this book. Nothing else required. Especially for CG. 

P.S. if you're targeting AIEEE (JEE-Main), avoid this book.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 19, 2012)

tejjammy said:


> My friend had scored 220 last year. He got AIR 962. Thats why attempted it once again so that i don't get that feeling later



Something is horribly wrong here.


----------



## tejjammy (Dec 19, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Something is horribly wrong here.


Sorry for such unusual reply. I wasn't in my proper state then i guess. 
What I meant to say was that my friend had scored 220 in JEE 2011. He took a year drop and got selected with AIR 962 in JEE 2012. I also repeated with an improvement.

nims11 was repenting of not trying once again so I said, my friend and I tried once again to avoid this feeling later on.


nims11 said:


> i think i too should have atleast tried this time
> had scored 224 last time atleast could have improved and qualified this time.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 19, 2012)

hush ... That cleared the air 

Very right about that - dropping a year for IITs has never done harm to anyone.

So where are u now after 4464 ? NIT ?


----------



## Neo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Very right about that - dropping a year for IITs has never done harm to anyone.


Hehe.. none of the Toppers in iit till now had repeated


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 19, 2012)

Neo said:


> Hehe.. none of the Toppers in iit till now had repeated



If you re saying taking a drop for IIT is not worth then u are sady mistaken brother.
Taking a drop has never been about topping IIT jee, its about those who hadnt got a rank or got a sad rank in their first attempt and then cleared with flying colors in their second attempt.

Example - my friend had got 7.2k in the first attempt and in the second he got 128.


----------



## tejjammy (Dec 19, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> hush ... That cleared the air
> 
> Very right about that - dropping a year for IITs has never done harm to anyone.
> 
> So where are u now after 4464 ? NIT ?


I'm in IITM. I took a branch which people usually don't consider very good. But I'm finding it interesting and enjoying it 



Neo said:


> Hehe.. none of the Toppers in iit till now had repeated


Dude you are full of misconceptions. I've met so many people inside IIT and I can assure you that a large number (~30%) of the qualified students clear it in their second attempt.

What are you guys doing now? 12th?


----------



## KDroid (Dec 19, 2012)

^^ What neo meant to say was the IIT JEE Topper (AIR 1) has always been a fresher. IMO, He was just stating a random fact, not implying anything.


----------



## Neo (Dec 19, 2012)

Yup, I was just stating the fact.
But from what I have seen, people get their rank even higher in second attempt than it was in their first attempt. But then, I haven't met much IITians.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 19, 2012)

Neo said:


> But from what I have seen, people get their rank even higher in second attempt than it was in their first attempt. But then, I haven't met much IITians.



And those whom you ve met should have been the unluckiest ones. Because theres very less probability that a dropper worsens his result.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyone else preparing for IIT?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 17, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> Anyone else preparing for IIT?



Sadly no. Made many silly mistakes in JEE mains and hence my score would probably be less. I don't have hope of qualifying for JEE advanced.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Sadly no. Made many silly mistakes in JEE mains and hence my score would probably be less. I don't have hope of qualifying for JEE advanced.


 , how many marks you got?


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Sadly no. Made many silly mistakes in JEE mains and hence my score would probably be less. I don't have hope of qualifying for JEE advanced.



Same here. I dropped a year and now I don't even qualify for advanced. Very depressed.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> , how many marks you got?


Below 100. Too many negative marks.


papul1993 said:


> Same here. I dropped a year and now I don't even qualify for advanced. Very depressed.



Sad


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 18, 2013)

You qualified for advanced, Niilesh ?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 19, 2013)

I am preparing for 2014 one...(i am in 12th right now)


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 22, 2013)

Suggest some books for Phy , Maths and Chem. I am in class 12. I need this books for school level as well as preparing for entrance exams next year..


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 22, 2013)

IMO, For IIT Mains learning NCERT books should get you decent marks..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 22, 2013)

Niilesh said:


> IMO, For IIT Mains learning NCERT books should get you decent marks..



NCERT text books are usually solved in our skul. But need some other books too ... Suggest guys...


----------



## Niilesh (May 14, 2013)

Does anyone here has notes of organic chemistry?(for jee) 
I was thinking of making a list of all reactions chapter wise so if anyone already has similar notes it would save a lot of time....


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 14, 2013)

^^ thinking of making list now ???

which book do you use ?
i also searched much on the internet, but couldn't find anything useful.. finally started making it.. but no matter how much i compile, the list gets longer and longer..

one needs much time with OC to learn it completely..

^^you for jee advanced ??


----------



## Niilesh (May 15, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ thinking of making list now ???
> 
> which book do you use ?
> i also searched much on the internet, but couldn't find anything useful.. finally started making it.. but no matter how much i compile, the list gets longer and longer..
> ...


I am _thinking_ of making the list

Well My Class notes are pretty informative, their are also some really nice (free ) e-books available on the net like Wade, William and Cristopher. Ya I think it will take around 3-5 pages(counting each side of page as 1) for each chapter for only the theory part( with 0 or 1 example for each reaction). 

Ya OC has being going on in my institute ~3 months and it will go on for ~3 months more

yup, I am aiming for IIT(2014)


----------



## KDroid (May 22, 2013)

guys, your scores?

My Scores...

JEE-Main: 221 
BITSAT: 340


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 22, 2013)

@Kdroid : dont put your marks if you are so good...
please..
it hurts badly..
anyways,,
 you are getting any decent NIT very easily.. 
and bitsat scores.......  
is it your first time ??


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2013)

> is it your first time ??


 Yes he just appeared boards.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 22, 2013)

where to suicide  ???

i'm thinking of dropping one year..


----------



## papul1993 (May 23, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> @Kdroid : dont put your marks if you are so good...
> please..
> it hurts badly..
> anyways,,
> ...



How much did you get?

I got 104 in mains and this was my second try. 

I suggest you don't drop a year.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 23, 2013)

^^ why???

i'll read better.. pakka.. 

bro, its not enough to be posted.. 

have jee adv in hand but see.. i'm still on TDF..

but noo.. this is my last post on TDF or TDF G+ till june 2nd 5:30 PM
the exam ends on 4:00
one hour convence,
half an hour for getting a bath.
ok.. meet you guys again @ 5:30 PM 02 June 2013 


Bye till then


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey guys anyone knows how can be compare stability of hydrates? I mean if two aldehydes/ketones are given then we have to compare equilibrium constant of the formation of hydrate then how can we do it?
Note: They are not one of those exceptions in which equilibrium constant > 1


----------



## krazylearner (Aug 30, 2013)

Really nice thread. Platform IITJEE ...... Gr8 

addios to all !!


----------



## Superayush (Oct 11, 2013)

If I got around 500 rank in AITS who much should be my approx jee mains rank?


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 12, 2013)

^ check your RPI(rank potential index) in AITS to get the idea


----------

